# Roll Call!! All Poppets line up!!



## MzBarnz

The Head Mistress (or in the US, the Principal) has rung the school bell and it is time to line up for Poppet Kindergarten! What a wonderful class we are going to have! I know it's the first time you've been away from home, but you'll all do just fine and there are many friends to hold your hand if you get scared. Get your pencils and books ready! We've got lots to learn!!

Not to worry if your Poppet is late for class. (My little boy himself is going to be tardy). There will be a seat ready for them as they arrive and they will be welcomed to the class. You may add them yourself, but if you'd prefer, pm me and let me know he/she is ready and I can do it for you. We want them to join us! And now.... ROLL CALL!!!!


----------



## Grammax8

What a great looking class!!!!!
Surely the teacher will have great fun being with them. 

(Mine haven't even been started yet.....will be very very tardy.)


----------



## sand dollar

So nice to see them all at once. They are so sweet.


----------



## Pippen

Oh gosh....how sweet!!!!


----------



## Gypsycream

Aww how lovely to see all the newbie all together and already making friends. So many of them too, its going to be a big class Donna!!!

I have to confess that Toby is new to me, I didn't see him posted, so I apologies for not say what a lovely smart little boy he is. I love that sweet face and fancy haircut!!

Thank you Donna for your hard work sourcing all these lovely poppets and getting them in order


----------



## kimmyz

So fun. All are adorable.


----------



## trish2222

Aren't they all lovely and have their own characters. I must admit - I've lost my heart to Rosie  

I don't know when I'll get round to doing one but I really have to do one sooner rather than later!


----------



## craftyladyvalerie

what a great class!!!!! They all look adorable and have their own personalities shining through. I have started on a boyfriend for Rosie, but I know he will be quite late as I have a dinner party to prepare for tonight so no knitting for me today lol. Hopefully I can get back to knitting next week.

Thanks for doing this Donna - it really is great to see all the poppets together.

Valerie


----------



## Sine

How absolutely adorable! Thank you for sharing your work.


----------



## DHobbit

WONDERFUL !!!!

I hope Gypsycream gets to see all that she has created.... just wonderful !


----------



## lafranciskar

Thanks Donna for all the work you've done putting this together! It's great seeing them all.


----------



## jojo111

I'm adding my thanks here,as well, for posting the class. What a great looking group. I love each and every one of them!


----------



## chris kelly

Donna, you're a darling. This is wonderful to see all the little Poppets together. I also love the idea of you putting their Country of origin in there with them. I would love to see little girls and boys from all over the World come together in this classroom. Thank you so much for this. I hope Kpers will keep posting their children.


----------



## craftyladyvalerie

I will definitely post mine when he is finished chris - I just love seeing them all together.........it's just great to see them all.

Valerie


----------



## MelissaC

These are all so cute! I'm going to have to get this pattern.


----------



## MzBarnz

:thumbup:


----------



## MzBarnz

(This is just way too much fun! Aren't these the most adorable Poppets!!)


----------



## Naneast

WOW! They are so cute! Great job... :thumbup:


----------



## standsalonewolf

:thumbup:


----------



## Gypsycream

Oh bless Mary Ann is a little love, you can tell they are family can't you??


----------



## JoRae

Thank you Donna. So great to have all the wee Poppets lined up for school. What a great variety and each different and cute.


----------



## Katsch

Awww, how sweet is this class! A big thank you Donna for handling the Roll Call.


----------



## chris kelly

Mary-Ann and Charlie Poppet. Sweet little brother and sister. They both look so excited as they wait in line patiently. They are a lovely pair of Poppets.


----------



## blackat99

Thank you Donna for organising the Poppet Roll Call as well as a big thank you to Gypsycream for her wonderful design! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MzBarnz

My pleasure, everyone! So glad you're all happy with our Roll Call!!!


----------



## cerdeirocas

They looks so cute!!


----------



## Typsknits

What a sweet group of poppets will have to get the pattern as well. Love them all!


----------



## kiwiannie

I love every one of them,i hope they have a big kindergarten.


----------



## Jenval

They are all so cute, will have to buy this pattern but not until I have finished what I have started otherwise I will start the new pattern and not finish off these items for my neice.


----------



## johannecw

They are all so precious!


----------



## gevereth

They are absolutely adorable. I am a teacher and I want them in my class..... Could you please let me know what pattern you used ? Thanks.


----------



## BobzMum

I love this thread!!
What a great & fun idea to show off all the amazing creations that have been made by KP'ers.

Each one is unique and so precious.

I'm even more determined to get this pattern now.

Edited to add:
Just bought the pattern so hope to have a new class member in January next year


----------



## harter0310

So cute.


----------



## roseknit

So darn cute


----------



## Coral McRae

I love them all! Well done!


----------



## Gypsycream

gevereth said:


> They are absolutely adorable. I am a teacher and I want them in my class..... Could you please let me know what pattern you used ? Thanks.


Sorry I can't put a link on but the original post in the Designer Shop is on this link 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-283487-1.html


----------



## Mitch

Fantastic!


----------



## Nancyn

So cute!


----------



## gevereth

I am a teacher and I would love to have them in my class....
Could you please share the pattern ? Thanks.


----------



## Gypsycream

gevereth said:


> I am a teacher and I would love to have them in my class....
> Could you please share the pattern ? Thanks.


I've put a link to the Designer shop with the info for you:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-283487-1.html


----------



## yogandi

Wow! You have the whole class! They are very cute! Great work


----------



## Robin Redhead

So cute! I bet they're all well behaved!


----------



## nanaof3

It is so much fun watching the class grow...I love kids!!!


----------



## Joan V

They are great. Why are they called Poppets? I don't know anything about them. I have only knitted faries.Where is the pattern?
Joanv


----------



## RosD

Ohhhh they are all gorgeous. I love all of them &#128158;


----------



## Medieval Reenactor

These are really cute. Are their clothes, shoes knitted in or can you customize the pattern? Perhaps a viking age poppet for the class?


----------



## dwidget

oh what fun!!! they are all adorable. i could hugs them all. LOL


----------



## me the knitter

They are all so sweet !bet you had a lot of fun making them !! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Movveit

trish2222 said:


> Aren't they all lovely and have their own characters. I must admit - I've lost my heart to Rosie


Ditto!!


----------



## sherryb

MelissaC said:


> These are all so cute! I'm going to have to get this pattern.


They are absolutely adorable! I have to get the pattern! I have 2 or 3 recipients in mind. :mrgreen:


----------



## nab

These are too cute. I'm working on mine, but she will probably not make this class. What yarn did you all use for the skin?? I am not happy with what I have used and want something different before I start another.
Donna, thanks for doing this post.
Pat, thanks for making it possible.
Love & hugs to all.


----------



## bellestarr12

All so adorable! Rosie especially steals my heart!


----------



## Hazel Anne

Very nice class. They all look so cute!!!!!


----------



## MzBarnz

Oh, Nab! Of course your poppet can join this class! Better late than never! Be sure to let me know when you post a pic so I can add your sweet poppet.
As for yarn for skin... I used I Love This Yarn from Hobby Lobby, peach color. It has a very nice feel and actually, it's the only place I found the color I liked.


nab said:


> These are too cute. I'm working on mine, but she will probably not make this class. What yarn did you all use for the skin?? I am not happy with what I have used and want something different before I start another.
> Donna, thanks for doing this post.
> Pat, thanks for making it possible.
> Love & hugs to all.


----------



## sharmend

What an awesome collection of Poppets!


----------



## craftyladyvalerie

Actually Donna, I saw your earlier post saying that you used I Love this Yarn from Hobby Lobby in light peach, and had a look and liked it too, so that is what I used on Rosie also. It was really nice to knit with.

Valerie


----------



## suehoman

Now that is just about the classiest looking class I jave ever seen! (And the smartest, for sure!!). Thank you, Donna!!


----------



## johannecw

gevereth said:


> They are absolutely adorable. I am a teacher and I want them in my class..... Could you please let me know what pattern you used ? Thanks.


They are Gypsycream's (Pat's) patterns. You can find them on craftsy.com or ravelry.com. You will want and love ALL her patterns. And if you have problems or questions, she will help you out! Beware, they are addicting, but enjoy!


----------



## justinjared

what a lot of cute kids. I am soooo jealous. I guess I have to hurry and finish nieces coat. lol


----------



## Lafemmefran

All the Poppets are so cute. What a nice idea for you to start a Poppet school and for us to meet all the students.


----------



## Diane1945

OMG....they are all .....just magngificient.


----------



## canuckle49

Donna, thank you ! 
My little girl is halfway there, and hopefully will turn out as cute as the rest of the class ! 
Thank you also to Gypsycream for another fantastic winner of a pattern ! 
Love them all !


----------



## grammacat

Absolutely adorable and so nice they are all together. Is pattern available on KP?


----------



## MzBarnz

Found little "Bobby" wandering the playground. Glad you could join us!


----------



## Gypsycream

Bless, Bobby is lovely, he does look a little lost


----------



## Dlclose

I need to make two for twin girls from church who only have brothers. Their mom said the girls were playing "babies" with Iron Man!


----------



## Gypsycream

Dlclose said:


> I need to make two for twin girls from church who only have brothers. Their mom said the girls were playing "babies" with Iron Man!


lol! yes you need to make those little girls a poppet each!! Iron Man!!


----------



## chris kelly

Dlclose said:


> I need to make two for twin girls from church who only have brothers. Their mom said the girls were playing "babies" with Iron Man!


I suppose Iron man is better than Godzilla or something from Jurassic Park. LOL. Two little twin Poppets for two little twin Poppets. Perfect mixture.


----------



## MzBarnz

My husband wants me to make a Godzilla, but I can't talk Pat into designing a pattern for me!


chris kelly said:


> I suppose Iron man is better than Godzilla or something from Jurassic Park. LOL. Two little twin Poppets for two little twin Poppets. Perfect mixture.


----------



## chris kelly

MzBarnz said:


> My husband wants me to make a Godzilla, but I can't talk Pat into designing a pattern for me!


Nah! stick to Poppets. If Pat designed a Godzilla, I wouldn't buy the pattern. Lol. Uck.


----------



## MzBarnz

LOL!!!


chris kelly said:


> Nah! stick to Poppets. If Pat designed a Godzilla, I wouldn't buy the pattern. Lol. Uck.


----------



## Gypsycream

Off to google Godzilla


----------



## MzBarnz

YES!!! (fist pump!!!)


Gypsycream said:


> Off to google Godzilla


----------



## mbaker751

Love these!! Have been offline quite a while, my first time seeing them!!


----------



## Gypsycream

MzBarnz said:


> YES!!! (fist pump!!!)


lol! googled .............. not a chance!!!


----------



## letmeknit

What an absolutely delightful little class you have there! Seeing this made my day.


----------



## MzBarnz

Awwww, c'mon, Pat! You're a genius!!!!!


Gypsycream said:


> lol! googled .............. not a chance!!!


----------



## Poofers

These are all so adorable. I think Rosie is my favourite, but they are all amazing. Now another project to start. Oh dear. I have a hard time finishing what I am working on now.lol


----------



## Tove

beautiful


----------



## bhappy41b

Thank you for posting all your photo's of your kindergarten poppet's. They are absolutely adorable. I just bought the pattern.


----------



## bhappy41b

Thank you for posting all your photo's of your kindergarten poppet's. They are absolutely adorable. I just bought the pattern.


----------



## timewaster

I just printed the instructions and can't wait to make one. But, what is a "safety washer" for the eyes?!


----------



## Gypsycream

timewaster said:


> I just printed the instructions and can't wait to make one. But, what is a "safety washer" for the eyes?!


Its the washer that fixes on the back of the safety eye and holds it in place. But you don't have to use them, you can embroider the eyes if you wish


----------



## Gypsycream

bhappy41b said:


> Thank you for posting all your photo's of your kindergarten poppet's. They are absolutely adorable. I just bought the pattern.


Thank you


----------



## timewaster

Thanks!


----------



## Rainebo

Having taught Kindergarten in past years, I would have to say that I would love having had these little tykes in MY class!!! Too cute!!


----------



## Gypsycream

Rainebo said:


> Having taught Kindergarten in past years, I would have to say that I would love having had these little tykes in MY class!!! Too cute!!


Yes me too lol! I'm sure I recognise some past pupils here or at least their little characters emerging lol!


----------



## Pollard

Great!! Can you tell me where to get the patterns for the boy & girl? You've got me wanting to make them. If you would consider copying them and mailing to me, I would be happy to pay expenses. My name is, Winifred Pollard, 1141 Persimmon Ave., Apt.# 27, El Cajon, CA, USA, and my E mail is, [email protected] Thank you so much.


----------



## watsie

The Poppets are all lovely and I look forward to watching the class grow over time.


----------



## chris kelly

Gypsycream said:


> Off to google Godzilla


NOOOOOO!!!!!!!


----------



## soneka

Love the parade! They are ALL fantastic.


----------



## chris kelly

Gypsycream said:


> Yes me too lol! I'm sure I recognise some past pupils here or at least their little characters emerging lol!


And another ex-teacher here... Of Special Needs children. Now we must be the experts on lovely little Poppets. Are there any other ex teachers/ carers/fosterers of little 'poppets and terrors' out there who have knitted Poppets. Maybe there's a magnetism there. LOL.


----------



## chris kelly

Pollard said:


> Great!! Can you tell me where to get the patterns for the boy & girl? You've got me wanting to make them. If you would consider copying them and mailing to me, I would be happy to pay expenses. My name is, Winifred Pollard, Thank you so much.


Winifred, please, please, please remove your email address. You don't know whose watching. So be careful. 
On another note: You'll love these Poppets and you'll find Gypsycream's Poppet pattern here:

https://www.etsy.com/shop/HuggableBears

Or you can search back on this list to the last page and you'll see a couple of comments from Gypsycream and her sites are under her name.
Or you can go to the search button at the top of the page and type in Gypsycream and under her name you will find her sites.

I also need to add that all these designer patterns are copyright and so it is illegal to sell the pattern on to someone else without permission from the designer. It is their hard work which has made it possible for us to enjoy their products and sometimes we under-estimate the time and the stress involved. I know I couldn't do it. Thank you to Gypsycream for these Poppets.


----------



## chris kelly

Sorry I've just realized what I have done... I've copied in Winifred's address at the top of my comment. Please can someone help me to delete it for the lovely lady.


----------



## chris kelly

Done it. Thank you all for the PMs. I love you all. Also my full apologies to Winifred Pollard. I hope you don't think I'm nuts. LOL.


----------



## soamaryllis

Can't wait to finish some of my projects so I can try my hand at one. I love these dolls. They are sooooo cute!


----------



## conniesews

Thank you for sharing you Poppets with us. They are just adorable. Thanks for your creativity, Pat. I am way behind with the bears so will get this pattern after the first of the year.


----------



## blackat99

MzBarnz said:


> Found little "Bobby" wandering the playground. Glad you could join us!


I am so pleased you found Bobby to join the Poppet parade! He is a lovely Boy Poppet!


----------



## KnitterNatalie

All darling indeed!! Can't wait to join the Poppet Family!


----------



## Pollard

Thank you Chris for the "Heads Up"...good thought, couldn't find my message again, but noticed my info was not on yours - bit muddling all this, but will certainly be more careful in the future. Thanks again - good friends on KP!!


----------



## bell

My girl will be late due to my being sick , she has been home helping my out. Hope she will by back in a month are two.
Bell


----------



## johannecw

Pollard said:


> Great!! Can you tell me where to get the patterns for the boy & girl? You've got me wanting to make them. If you would consider copying them and mailing to me, I would be happy to pay expenses. My name is, Winifred Pollard, 1141 Persimmon Ave., Apt.# 27, El Cajon, CA, USA, and my E mail is, [email protected] Thank you so much.


You can purchase the Poppets by Gypsycream at either ravelry.com or at craftsy.com. They are well worth the price.


----------



## Bernadettebunty

I have just got the pattern but as I have a lot of WIPs to get through first my poppet will be very late for class


----------



## jeanne63

LOVE LuLu and Rosie :thumbup:


----------



## Nancylynn1946

Their outfits are wonderful, but it is their faces that draw me in.


----------



## chris kelly

Pollard said:


> Thank you Chris for the "Heads Up"...good thought, couldn't find my message again, but noticed my info was not on yours - bit muddling all this, but will certainly be more careful in the future. Thanks again - good friends on KP!!


That's what friends are for :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lafranciskar

MzBarnz said:


> Awwww, c'mon, Pat! You're a genius!!!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch

lafranciskar said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Oh no, pressure!


----------



## brdlvr27

Beautiful - wow have you ever been busy


----------



## tat'sgran

Best looking class of 2014..love this pattern..xo


----------



## MzBarnz

Here's my Danny-boy!


----------



## Revan

Everyone looks great for their first day of school!


----------



## mambo22

they are adorable


----------



## craftyladyvalerie

Danny looks great!!!! Love the dungarees - and the color. 

Valerie


----------



## Katsch

Donna,
I love Danny Boy. He is very cute. Nice job :thumbup:
Love the lopsided grin.


----------



## nogysbaby

I want to make these for my grand daughters. But how would I wash them when they got dirty?


----------



## Gypsycream

Danny is an adorable cheeky little boy!! Well done Donna you have captured that typical boy look lol!


----------



## Gypsycream

nogysbaby said:


> I want to make these for my grand daughters. But how would I wash them when they got dirty?


I have washed stuffed toys before. The stuffing must be of the washable variety, toy safety stuffing or filler and they yarn must be washable, I use acrylic normally. I put them in a pillowcase and put the washing machine of a hand wash setting.

Once done you can either line dry or I keep them in the pillowcase and pop them in the tumble dryer on a low heat. Come out a treat


----------



## Suesknits

What personalities! Adorable.


----------



## TabathaJoy

You have done a terrific job with all of them. They are all adorable!!!


----------



## KateB

chris kelly said:



> And another ex-teacher here... Of Special Needs children. Now we must be the experts on lovely little Poppets. Are there any other ex teachers/ carers/fosterers of little 'poppets and terrors' out there who have knitted Poppets. Maybe there's a magnetism there. LOL.


Yep, ex Learning Support teacher here and my poppet's knitted, but not made up yet. I had to 'customise' his dungarees a bit as I was running out of wool, but I think they'll be okay. I'll post his photo when he's completed.


----------



## chris kelly

KateB said:


> Yep, ex Learning Support teacher here and my poppet's knitted, but not made up yet. I had to 'customise' his dungarees a bit as I was running out of wool, but I think they'll be okay. I'll post his photo when he's completed.


Lovely to meet you Kate. You'll certainly know about the naughty ones. They are the ones you would have been in charge of, just to give your teacher space to concentrate on the cleverer, better behaved pupils. Can you see any familiar characters yet???? I can't wait to see your little Poppet. I love customizing clothes, to use up my bits of yarn.


----------



## KateB

chris kelly said:


> Lovely to meet you Kate. You'll certainly know about the naughty ones. They are the ones you would have been in charge of, just to give your teacher space to concentrate on the cleverer, better behaved pupils. Can you see any familiar characters yet???? I can't wait to see your little Poppet. I love customizing clothes, to use up my bits of yarn.


Not all of my kids had behaviour problems, although some did, mostly it was the children who were having difficulties (learning/concentration/behaviour/dyslexic type problems) that I worked with. Did it for twenty years on going back to work after having my boys. I was previously a Primary Teacher for 6 years, but I've been retired now for four years and can't say I miss it a bit! My grandson Luke (my avatar) is almost two now and we look after him two/three days a week so that keeps me busy. He's the one I've knitted my poppet for.


----------



## Gypsycream

KateB said:


> Not all of my kids had behaviour problems, although some did, mostly it was the children who were having difficulties (learning/concentration/behaviour/dyslexic type problems) that I worked with. Did it for twenty years on going back to work after having my boys. I was previously a Primary Teacher for 6 years, but I've been retired now for four years and can't say I miss it a bit! My grandson Luke (my avatar) is almost two now and we look after him two/three days a week so that keeps me busy. He's the one I've knitted my poppet for.


Luke looks like he's full of fun!! I'm in a similar position, retired from teaching a few years now and I look after my grandson and soon it will be granddaughter too (oh help!!)


----------



## chris kelly

Gypsycream said:


> Luke looks like he's full of fun!! I'm in a similar position, retired from teaching a few years now and I look after my grandson and soon it will be granddaughter too (oh help!!)


Awww come on Pat. Your GC are adorable and are the apples of Grandma's eye. Rowan and Poppy are beautiful children, and a credit to all of you.


----------



## Annekeetje

So so cute!!!


----------



## crafterwantabe

How cute !!!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pollard

Dear MzBarnes...This is Winifred, I am getting replies all meant for you, don't want you to miss them. Could you post a correction on KP and give your right E mail. Wish the accolades WERE for me.!!!


----------



## KatieRose

Got pattern - guess I gotta put something else on hold.


----------



## MzBarnz

Hi Winifred. If you previously commented on this thread, you will continue to get emails letting you know someone has commented as well. I am seeing all the replies, but I do thank you for letting me know. If you no longer wish to receive notifications, you can click "Unwatch" and you won't get any more.


Pollard said:


> Dear MzBarnes...This is Winifred, I am getting replies all meant for you, don't want you to miss them. Could you post a correction on KP and give your right E mail. Wish the accolades WERE for me.!!!


----------



## TAYATT

Wonderful collection!


----------



## MzBarnz

Here are 2 more Poppets ready for school! We haven't learned their names yet because they are pretty shy. Welcome!


----------



## Gypsycream

Oh how lovely these two are!!


----------



## OMgirl

Here is another Poppet I've seen earlier... she must have missed the school bus to get into this thread!










Kindest Regards,
OMgirl


----------



## chris kelly

Awww OMgirl, that's lovely of you to pop her into school. She's nice and safe now. And what a beautiful little girl she is too. She's got a lovely smile so she's obviously very happy and no ill effects from her earlier ordeal. She's gorgeous.


----------



## Gypsycream

Where did you find her wandering? I don't recall meeting her before. Do you know who she belongs to?? Poor little love, she's as pretty as a picture isn't she.


----------



## chris kelly

I was thinking the same thing. Is she your little girl OMgirl?


----------



## OMgirl

chris kelly said:


> I was thinking the same thing. Is she your little girl OMgirl?


No, she is not mine... I did not make her. I hope her mommy recognizes her and comes forward!
I saw her in a post a while ago and thought she was cute. Will have to see if I can find the post again...


----------



## OMgirl

Gypsycream said:


> Where did you find her wandering? I don't recall meeting her before. Do you know who she belongs to?? Poor little love, she's as pretty as a picture isn't she.


I thought I saw her on this forum, but maybe she was on ravelry? I do not recall to whom she belongs. The picture was: thumb-1411132052112-image.jpg


----------



## Gypsycream

lol! looks like you've kidnapped someones Poppet!! She does look familiar to me too, perhaps I also saw her on Ravelry


----------



## OMgirl

Gypsycream said:


> lol! looks like you've kidnapped someones Poppet!! She does look familiar to me too, perhaps I also saw her on Ravelry


I may try doing an image search for her tomorrow... it's 3:13 a.m. right now and I am headed to bed!


----------



## blackat99

Yay there are more Poppets appearing! Love the latest additions but some have been found wandering! We'll have to be more careful -we can't have lost Poppets Lol! :-D


----------



## Grammax8

Gypsycream said:


> Where did you find her wandering? I don't recall meeting her before. Do you know who she belongs to?? Poor little love, she's as pretty as a picture isn't she.


Found her:
Name Stephanie posted Sept. 19th by Minnow. She is showing with three outfits.

The class looks fantastic....great work.


----------



## knitwit29

These are so adorable...!!


----------



## amortje

WOW, those children are so lovely!


----------



## wanderful45

I looked up the pattern, I guess I will have to get it and get started on these. I have a granddaughter and (?) on the way plus some friends with new little ones. Are there any hints I should know before starting one of these???


----------



## lafranciskar

wanderful45 said:


> I looked up the pattern, I guess I will have to get it and get started on these. I have a granddaughter and (?) on the way plus some friends with new little ones. Are there any hints I should know before starting one of these???


The only hint I can give you is that they're addicting!


----------



## chris kelly

wanderful45 said:


> I looked up the pattern, I guess I will have to get it and get started on these. I have a granddaughter and (?) on the way plus some friends with new little ones. Are there any hints I should know before starting one of these???


I suggest you plonk yourself down in a comfy chair with a bowl of snacks next to you, a slave (possibly Hubby ) to bring you cups of tea or coffee on demand, get the family to cook their own dinner and relax. These Poppets are so easy that they knit themselves. First cute little legs, then all the way up to the top of the head, shaping as you go. Very easy and explained as you go via every row. The ears and arms are knitted separately and sewn on after the whole lot has been stuffed. The hardest part is choosing the yarn. If you are going to knit in Aran weight, then stick to Aran all the way. Simple. Enjoy your knitting and don't forget to show and tell in the classroom.


----------



## blackat99

Well said,Chris! The Poppets are such a fun and easy knit!


----------



## Katsch

blackat99 said:


> Well said,Chris! The Poppets are such a fun and easy knit!


I like the slave, hubby part


----------



## chris kelly

Katsch said:


> I like the slave, hubby part


Try it, it's fun. Watch his face when you ask for coffee and hold your empty cup for him to take. When all's said and done, you are working as a producer, to benefit others.


----------



## Katsch

chris kelly said:


> Try it, it's fun. Watch his face when you ask for coffee and hold your empty cup for him to take. When all's said and done, you are working as a producer, to benefit others.


Haha, yes hubs does most of the cooking these days. Since both our boys have moved out I have been on vacation


----------



## Gypsycream

Himself still asks if I take sugar. Strangely I never have lol! Can't imagine what mess he would make of trying to cook a meal


----------



## MzBarnz

Yay! Suzie made it to class!!


----------



## chris kelly

I saw Suzie earlier. She is soooo cute. She does look a bit like the teacher's pet, doesn't she. I think she'll be another monitor alongside Rosie.


----------



## craftyladyvalerie

Gypsycream has just posted some outfits for the poppets on 
facebook. THEY ARE GREAT!!! She says she has a couple more to do then I am sure she will put the patterns up for sale. I for one, can't wait!!

Valerie


----------



## Gypsycream

craftyladyvalerie said:


> Gypsycream has just posted some outfits for the poppets on
> facebook. THEY ARE GREAT!!! She says she has a couple more to do then I am sure she will put the patterns up for sale. I for one, can't wait!!
> 
> Valerie


lol! do you know I forget there are folk from KP who are also on my Facebook page! Did you see the little bear that comes with it?


----------



## lexiemae

craftyladyvalerie said:


> Gypsycream has just posted some outfits for the poppets on
> facebook. THEY ARE GREAT!!! She says she has a couple more to do then I am sure she will put the patterns up for sale. I for one, can't wait!!
> 
> Will we be able to see and get these Pat please if we are not on Facebook?


----------



## Gypsycream

lexiemae said:


> craftyladyvalerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gypsycream has just posted some outfits for the poppets on
> facebook. THEY ARE GREAT!!! She says she has a couple more to do then I am sure she will put the patterns up for sale. I for one, can't wait!!
> 
> Will we be able to see and get these Pat please if we are not on Facebook?
> 
> 
> 
> I've not quite finished the pattern yet, but I'll be posting it in the Designer section soon as its published
Click to expand...


----------



## MzBarnz

Here is Cassandra, or Ms. Cassandra. She is the teacher's assistant and will help keep all the little Poppets in line! Good to have you here, Ms. Cassandra!


----------



## MaggieBelize

What fun! Love your Barry White.


----------



## Gypsycream

Wow!! Now why does she remind me of some of the hippy teachers that I came across back in the 60s??

She's lovely, so detailed


----------



## craftyladyvalerie

Pat - yes I did see the little bear - and I have really been waiting for these clothes lol and the thing I REALLY wanted was a baseball cap AND YOU DID IT!!!! I am thrilled with the look of the clothes and can't wait.

Thanks Pat.

Valerie


----------



## craftyladyvalerie

by the way Pat, forgot to say that the little bear is gorgeous, and I know I will be making him/her!!!

Valerie


----------



## Gypsycream

craftyladyvalerie said:


> by the way Pat, forgot to say that the little bear is gorgeous, and I know I will be making him/her!!!
> 
> Valerie


The baseball cap nearly floored me but got there in the end lol! Its really easy so don't worry about it and it comes together nicely. The bear is my favourite at the moment.

Just a couple more things to sort out and we'll be off


----------



## craftyladyvalerie

I was wondering how easy the baseball cap would be, but now you have said it's easy - I won't worry about it.

take your time Pat - BUT HURRY UP lol

Valerie


----------



## chris kelly

craftyladyvalerie said:


> I was wondering how easy the baseball cap would be, but now you have said it's easy - I won't worry about it.
> 
> take your time Pat - BUT HURRY UP lol
> 
> Valerie


Haha! Well put. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lafranciskar

Gypsycream said:


> lol! do you know I forget there are folk from KP who are also on my Facebook page! Did you see the little bear that comes with it?


I saw and love all the outfits and yes I saw the little bear too. He is adorable and I can't wait for the pattern to be published. It is so wonderful that you are including so many things in this one pattern and not making us buy separate patterns for each one. You spoil us!!


----------



## chris kelly

lafranciskar said:


> I saw and love all the outfits and yes I saw the little bear too. He is adorable and I can't wait for the pattern to be published. It is so wonderful that you are including so many things in this one pattern and not making us buy separate patterns for each one. You spoil us!!


It's so exciting. I'm a little girl again, playing dollies by myself. Roll on the little outfits and Bear. LOL.


----------



## blackat99

Gypsycream said:


> I've not quite finished the pattern yet, but I'll be posting it in the Designer section soon as its published


Can't wait, Pat! Lol!


----------



## MzBarnz

Yay!!!!


Gypsycream said:


> The baseball cap nearly floored me but got there in the end lol! Its really easy so don't worry about it and it comes together nicely. The bear is my favourite at the moment.
> 
> Just a couple more things to sort out and we'll be off


----------



## Katsch

MaggieBelize said:


> What fun! Love your Barry White.


Thank you, he was fun to create.


----------



## Katsch

blackat99 said:


> Can't wait, Pat! Lol!


Me too! A baseball cap what fun.


----------



## chris kelly

Gypsycream said:


> The baseball cap nearly floored me but got there in the end lol! Its really easy so don't worry about it and it comes together nicely. The bear is my favourite at the moment.
> 
> Just a couple more things to sort out and we'll be off


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: We can't wait for this pack Pat. We'll have the best-dressed little Poppets in town.


----------



## wanderful45

So where do you get the 'flesh' colored yarn. I see tan, beige, light pink....


----------



## MzBarnz

I got mine at Hobby Lobby. It's I Love This Yarn, Light Peach.


wanderful45 said:


> So where do you get the 'flesh' colored yarn. I see tan, beige, light pink....


----------



## TAYATT

Love her!


----------



## wanderful45

OK thanks. I would not have thought peach I guess.


----------



## craftyladyvalerie

I saw that Donna used light Peach from Hobby Lobby, and used that on the one I made - which is Rosie.

Valerie


----------



## chris kelly

craftyladyvalerie said:


> I saw that Donna used light Peach from Hobby Lobby, and used that on the one I made - which is Rosie.
> 
> Valerie


Light peach or a very pale beige make lovely skin tones. When you go to the store, put the yarn next to the inside of your wrist to get an idea. Don't forget there is no limit to skin colour shades. I'm still waiting to see darker tones. I used beige on my Lou-Lou.


----------



## Katsch

chris kelly said:


> Light peach or a very pale beige make lovely skin tones. When you go to the store, put the yarn next to the inside of your wrist to get an idea. Don't forget there is no limit to skin colour shades. I'm still waiting to see darker tones. I used beige on my Lou-Lou.


Don't forget Barry White and his twin sisters are almost ready


----------



## Kathleenangel

Thank you so much for posting these. Love them and the personalities are certainly coming through. This is going to end up being like the dog and bears for me. Kept seeing so many of them that finally had to break down and make one and it looks like it is going to be the same for the poppits. Love them.


----------



## MzBarnz

Two more little girls enrolled with big sister, Betsy. 
These are lafranciskar's.


----------



## chris kelly

Katsch said:


> Don't forget Barry White and his twin sisters are almost ready


Kathy, I'm getting really excited about your twins enrollment. It will be lovely for them to support each other on their big day. Can Barry White sing????


----------



## chris kelly

Just look at those adorable little girls. They are stunning and you can tell they are going to be so good in class. Hopefully they will be able to teach some of the little ones how to skip. These three Poppets are gorgeous, and may I add that Naomi looks just like my daughter, Naomi. We call her Mimi for short.


----------



## blackat99

MzBarnz said:


> Two more little girls enrolled with big sister, Betsy.


Your Poppets are adorable, Karen! Just love the skipping rope picture! You have done such a great job on them!


----------



## MzBarnz

Oh, Letitia, these are lafranciskar's. Aren't they fabulous?! I'm just adding them to the roll call. I can only WISH mine were as adorable as Karen's!


blackat99 said:


> Your Poppets are adorable, Donna! Just love the skipping rope picture! You have done such a great job on them!
> 
> Where are Ginger and the girls? Lol!


----------



## MzBarnz

Oh, Letitia, these are lafranciskar's. Aren't they fabulous?! I'm just adding them to the roll call. I can only WISH mine were as adorable as Karen's!


blackat99 said:


> Your Poppets are adorable, Donna! Just love the skipping rope picture! You have done such a great job on them!
> 
> Where are Ginger and the girls? Lol!


----------



## blackat99

MzBarnz said:


> Oh, Letitia, these are lafranciskar's. Aren't they fabulous?! I'm just adding them to the roll call. I can only WISH mine were as adorable as Karen's!


Yes I realised that, Donna and was quickly able to edit my post! Whew! I am suffering from Poppet dizziness there are so many appearing! You are doing a great job posting them all Donna, thank you!


----------



## MzBarnz

Is everyone OK with it if I add whose Poppets these are when I post the pics? I want the creators to get the credit they deserve!!! Didn't even think about it until now. Duh... sometimes I'm a little slow.... (*embarrassed*)


----------



## blackat99

Sounds good to me! :thumbup:


----------



## MzBarnz

LOL Thanks, Letitia. I think I will add their creator after all. You helped me make that decision.


blackat99 said:


> Yes I realised that, Donna and was quickly able to edit my post! Whew! I am suffering from Poppet dizziness there are so many appearing! You are doing a great job posting them all Donna, thank you!


 :thumbup:


----------



## lafranciskar

MzBarnz said:


> Is everyone OK with it if I add whose Poppets these are when I post the pics? I want the creators to get the credit they deserve!!! Didn't even think about it until now. Duh... sometimes I'm a little slow.... (*embarrassed*)


Sounds good to me. Thank you for all the work you're doing adding all the poppets. It's not an easy task! It is great seeing them all. Thanks to all for the compliments on my puppets. They're so much fun to create.


----------



## lafranciskar

MzBarnz said:


> Oh, Letitia, these are lafranciskar's. Aren't they fabulous?! I'm just adding them to the roll call. I can only WISH mine were as adorable as Karen's!


Oh Donna, yours are just as adorable as mine!! Love seeing all the variety in these poppets. Just like real kids no two are alike and none any cuter than the other.


----------



## Katsch

chris kelly said:


> Kathy, I'm getting really excited about your twins enrollment. It will be lovely for them to support each other on their big day. Can Barry White sing????


Almost done...


----------



## Katsch

Recess sure looks like fun


----------



## Gypsycream

Karen!! Your little girls are delightful!! Look at them skipping and playing nicely lol! Adorable


----------



## kacey66

They are all adorable and each one is unique. Thank you for all for sharing.


----------



## needlelark

"Popped" back to KP having been away a while....and found these beautiful girls and boys! They are so loveable...congratulations everyone!


----------



## chris kelly

MzBarnz said:


> Oh, Letitia, these are lafranciskar's. Aren't they fabulous?! I'm just adding them to the roll call. I can only WISH mine were as adorable as Karen's!


WHAT! Donna, you are amazing with your products. I love looking out for your adorable work. I think we are all critical of ourselves, but we can see our own little mistakes. I don't think there would be anyone who could say their work was absolutely perfect. But when we look at the work produced and shown on this forum, WOW! amazing. I must admit though. Karen is fantastic, isn't she? She produces the most delightful little Gypsycream Huggables.


----------



## lafranciskar

chris kelly said:


> WHAT! Donna, you are amazing with your products. I love looking out for your adorable work. I think we are all critical of ourselves, but we can see our own little mistakes. I don't think there would be anyone who could say their work was absolutely perfect. But when we look at the work produced and shown on this forum, WOW! amazing. I must admit though. Karen is fantastic, isn't she? She produces the most delightful little Gypsycream Huggables.


Chris and Donna thank you for the praise. I just have to say I don't think mine look any better than anyone else's and I love seeing everyone's and know how much work and enjoyment they put in to creating it.


----------



## chris kelly

lafranciskar said:


> Chris and Donna thank you for the praise. I just have to say I don't think mine look any better than anyone else's and I love seeing everyone's and know how much work and enjoyment they put in to creating it.


The standard of Poppets coming through is amazing. I think everyone is enjoying this pattern. The strange thing is.... They all look like little people. All different, just like a classroom full of children. I think I must be a bit nutty because I'm beginning to talk to mine as they have all got their own little characters. And I haven't knitted them that way; they've produced their own looks. The good thing is, they don't argue or disagree with me. They are very respectful.


----------



## Beebee

What a Happy Hippy Cassandra is. Going to have to get cracking on my Poppet, might have to join next term!


----------



## knitpresentgifts

So precious. I love every one of them. Great job!


----------



## Gypsycream

Aren't they all gorgeous?? Each very individual with their own characters shining through!! Love them all


----------



## lafranciskar

Gypsycream said:


> Aren't they all gorgeous?? Each very individual with their own characters shining through!! Love them all


That's exactly how I feel about them all too! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch

lafranciskar said:


> That's exactly how I feel about them all too! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Great fun to make and see what others have done :thumbup:


----------



## craftyladyvalerie

I agree. It seems odd that we are all following the same pattern, but each one brings something a little bit different. They all seem to have their own personality. They really are fun. 

I thought I would have my little guy finished by now, but not yet. I have been busy with other things. Hopefully I can get back to him tomorrow, and will be able to finish him............I must admit, I really am waiting for that baseball cap though Pat lol.

Valerie


----------



## Gypsycream

craftyladyvalerie said:


> I agree. It seems odd that we are all following the same pattern, but each one brings something a little bit different. They all seem to have their own personality. They really are fun.
> 
> I thought I would have my little guy finished by now, but not yet. I have been busy with other things. Hopefully I can get back to him tomorrow, and will be able to finish him............I must admit, I really am waiting for that baseball cap though Pat lol.
> 
> Valerie


Can't wait to see him!!! I'll try and get the pattern published this week, sooner rather than later


----------



## craftyladyvalerie

looking forward to it - thanks Pat.

Valerie


----------



## chris kelly

craftyladyvalerie said:


> looking forward to it - thanks Pat.
> 
> Valerie


Ditto xxx


----------



## craftyladyvalerie

I must say I think my finer is getting worn out keep tapping the designer pattern page lol. Have patience Valerie, have patience.

lol


----------



## craftyladyvalerie

sorry I mean to type finger


----------



## Gypsycream

I'm sorry Valeria, I got called out this morning and didn't finish the last little treat. Hopefully I'll get it done by tomorrow. Little taster for you  This is the play suit and the baseball outfit. There is lots more in the package and even a little treat


----------



## chris kelly

Haha. That's the first place I go to when I turn my laptop on to KP.


----------



## craftyladyvalerie

oooooooooooo they look fab!!!!! Can't wait. As I have said I particularly want the baseball cap, but I know that all of the outfits will be great!!

Thanks Pat, 

Valerie


----------



## Katsch

Adorable love the new outfits.


----------



## trish2222

Those new outfits are lovely, Pat :thumbup:


----------



## chris kelly

Yeeeaaaa. All dressed and ready to play. You really are a tease Pat.


----------



## MzBarnz

These are adorable, Pat!!!


Gypsycream said:


> I'm sorry Valeria, I got called out this morning and didn't finish the last little treat. Hopefully I'll get it done by tomorrow. Little taster for you  This is the play suit and the baseball outfit. There is lots more in the package and even a little treat


----------



## burgher

They are really cute and I'm glad they all get along.


----------



## lafranciskar

Those are adorable Pat!! You like teasing us don't you.


----------



## chris kelly

lafranciskar said:


> Those are adorable Pat!! You like teasing us don't you.


What will you knit first... I will guess it will be the Base-ball suit. I'm more drawn to the little girl's play-suit. Heehee, but then again.... what else has Pat got up her sleeve???


----------



## lafranciskar

I'll have to see what other surprises she has and what the "little treat" is. Bet I'll end up making them all!


----------



## MzBarnz

These little twins are here for school! Their big brother, Barry White, is keeping a close eye on them. Welcome, girls!


----------



## lafranciskar

Happy to see you Melody and Harmony. Welcome to class.


----------



## Suesknits

These get cuter and cuter with each one!


----------



## chris kelly

Awwww Kathy. These twin girls are so precious. I love the way you have personalized them. Barry White hasevery right to be proud of his little sisters. I love them.


----------



## Katsch

chris kelly said:


> Awwww Kathy. These twin girls are so precious. I love the way you have personalized them. Barry White hasevery right to be proud of his little sisters. I love them.


Thank you Chris.


----------



## MzBarnz

More Poppets come to school!


----------



## Suesknits

How fast are you turning these out?


----------



## MzBarnz

I wish I could say they are all mine! I'm just getting them to class. LOL I've started adding the creator's name and country to the pic description. Aren't they wonderful poppets!


Suesknits said:


> How fast are you turning these out?


----------



## Suesknits

MzBarnz said:


> I wish I could say they are all mine! I'm just getting them to class. LOL I've started adding the creator's name and country to the pic description. Aren't they wonderful poppets!


I'm hoping to make some for christmas presents. Times running short though. )-:


----------



## Gypsycream

How lovely to see all the new little Poppets joining our kindergarten  So many little girls, in their pretty outfits. I think the boys are being outnumbered lol!


----------



## chris kelly

We have over 30 poppets in this class. We will have to stretch the walls of the room soon to accommodate them all. Keep sending them in. I love them all.


----------



## MzBarnz

Another little girl enrolled!


----------



## chris kelly

Awwww Catherine is gorgeous. She's such a pretty little girl with her rosy cheeks and lovely smile. I love the way her Mommy has made her clothes so pretty with lace and bright colours. I'm so pleased to meet her. Welcome to class little lady.


----------



## quiltdaze37

He heee eeer.....mine is done...I need to stuff her


----------



## Gypsycream

How lovely is Catherine? Love the blonde hair and rosy cheeks, bless she does look a little nervous


----------



## Gypsycream

quiltdaze37 said:


> He heee eeer.....mine is done...I need to stuff her


Come on then! We want to see her


----------



## chris kelly

Hey Everybody!!!!! Check out Gypsycream outfits. Yeeeaaaa. It's playtime.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-289471-1.html


----------



## BobzMum

OMG!!
The new outfits are amazing.
Thank you so much GypsyCream for the accessories patterns.

A Poppet WILL be on my needles this weekend.
The housework can wait!


----------



## Deb-Babbles

My goodness Donna. What a wonderful way to post all these lovely works of art. I can see that there will be such a large class you may have to move into the gym. I sure have missed a great deal by not being able to check in each day. 
Pat, you must be so very happy to see that your pattern has given birth to such a wonderful collection of friends and students. Gives new meaning to how special you truly are.


----------



## MzBarnz

Another little girl in class!


----------



## Typsknits

Well all of the poppets are amazing and so well behaved!


----------



## MzBarnz

Rosie's brother has taken his seat! Let's all welcome him!


----------



## blackat99

MzBarnz said:


> Another little girl enrolled!


Catherine is a cute little Poppet with her pink cheeks and love her hair!


----------



## blackat99

MzBarnz said:


> Rosie's brother has taken his seat! Let's all welcome him!


Jerrod is a real little character like his sister, Rosie! Very clever finishing touches!


----------



## Katsch

Another Poppet and Barry's best bud.


----------



## craftyladyvalerie

Oliver is cute. Love his outfit

Valerie


----------



## chris kelly

Merigold is another cute little girl. Has she got a lovely French accent? I hope so as I could listen to the French and Italian accents all day. Welcome à l'école Merigold, It will be a joy to have her join the class. I've got to go and search her out, as I've missed her from the Pictures section.


----------



## chris kelly

Oliver is a lovely little boy. Welcome to you, little Oliver, but I'll watch you carefully. I've got a feeling you might get up to a few jokes and tricks in class. 
Kathy I knew you would come up with another surprise. Oliver is adorable, just as I knew he would be. I know you will be poppetting for quite a while yet. Your work is impeccable. A big, big well done.


----------



## chris kelly

Merigold is another cute little girl. Has she got a lovely French accent? I hope so as I could listen to the French and Italian accents all day. Welcome à l'école Merigold, It will be a joy to have you join the class. I've got to go and search you out, as I've missed you from the Pictures section.


----------



## gloxsk8

Thanks for putting them all together.


----------



## Sharon22209

These are turning out so cute, love their expressions! Interesting what a little bit of red thread will do placed in a little different way! Love them!


----------



## Katsch

Sharon22209 said:


> These are turning out so cute, love their expressions! Interesting what a little bit of red thread will do placed in a little different way! Love them!


I have been crafting for what seems like forever and it always amazes me what you can do with needles and thread.


----------



## Poofers

You ladies are amazing!!!!!! I love all these Poppets. I have so many things on the go now, but I would sure love to try to make one. They are so adorable.


----------



## MzBarnz

Another Poppet comes to class!


----------



## gr8knitwit2

'A' Class!!! I might just start my little Poppet once I've finished Arthur the Hitch-hiking teddy I'm doing just now! 



MzBarnz said:


> The Head Mistress (or in the US, the Principal) has rung the school bell and it is time to line up for Poppet Kindergarten! What a wonderful class we are going to have! I know it's the first time you've been away from home, but you'll all do just fine and there are many friends to hold your hand if you get scared. Get your pencils and books ready! We've got lots to learn!!
> 
> Not to worry if your Poppet is late for class. (My little boy himself is going to be tardy). There will be a seat ready for them as they arrive and they will be welcomed to the class. You may add them yourself, but if you'd prefer, pm me and let me know he/she is ready and I can do it for you. We want them to join us! And now.... ROLL CALL!!!!


----------



## lafranciskar

Welcome Penny! You're a sweetie.


----------



## MzBarnz

Another student!


----------



## Grandma Jo

Do love the Poppets. I just need to get my little one finished. She is coming along nicely and is already complaining about the birthing process.


----------



## Gypsycream

Hello Ruby Sue, so pleased you found your class 

Grandma Jo you do make me laugh!!


----------



## chris kelly

Awww Penny, you are delightful. you look a little worried about leaving your Mommy but don't get upset at all. We are all there to hold your hand. You really are such a sweet looking little girl. Welcome.


----------



## chris kelly

Oh Wow Ruby-Sue. You look so excited about meeting all the other Poppets. I love your enthusiasm. I'm so pleased you're all ready for your first lesson now. Well done to your clever Mommy.


----------



## Grandma Jo

I have housework that I need to get done today, but I just felt I needed to express what I have been thinking about Gypsycream, her designing and also KP. We are so very blessed to have all the darling animal patterns that Pat does and to have the joy to be able to knit them. Then she has a little granddaughter Poppy, next we have the Poppets and their clothes that are just darling. Pat, you are a wonderful person and we all love you. I wish we could all meet you in person, but having you on KP has to be the second best. I have never seen any patterns that are even close to how delightful and darling yours are. Thank you for being you. Well now, I guess I'd better get busy, but I will be back later today for more of Pat's designs.


----------



## lafranciskar

Grandma Jo said:


> I have housework that I need to get done today, but I just felt I needed to express what I have been thinking about Gypsycream, her designing and also KP. We are so very blessed to have all the darling animal patterns that Pat does and to have the joy to be able to knit them. Then she has a little granddaughter Poppy, next we have the Poppets and their clothes that are just darling. Pat, you are a wonderful person and we all love you. I wish we could all meet you in person, but having you on KP has to be the second best. I have never seen any patterns that are even close to how delightful and darling yours are. Thank you for being you. Well now, I guess I'd better get busy, but I will be back later today for more of Pat's designs.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## chris kelly

Grandma Jo said:


> I have housework that I need to get done today, but I just felt I needed to express what I have been thinking about Gypsycream, her designing and also KP. We are so very blessed to have all the darling animal patterns that Pat does and to have the joy to be able to knit them. Then she has a little granddaughter Poppy, next we have the Poppets and their clothes that are just darling. Pat, you are a wonderful person and we all love you. I wish we could all meet you in person, but having you on KP has to be the second best. I have never seen any patterns that are even close to how delightful and darling yours are. Thank you for being you. Well now, I guess I'd better get busy, but I will be back later today for more of Pat's designs.


 :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: xxx


----------



## Gypsycream

Awww! Grandma Jo you are such a sweetie to say that xxx Truth is I love designing and its only thanks to all the lovely KP members that I actually started designing in a serious way. I used to just knit bears and send them to friends in need of a hug but our lovely friends urged me to write the patterns down and that is where my passion for design has stemmed from.

Tell you a secret.......... I'm working on something else and I'm getting quite excited about it


----------



## chris kelly

Gypsycream said:


> Awww! Grandma Jo you are such a sweetie to say that xxx Truth is I love designing and its only thanks to all the lovely KP members that I actually started designing in a serious way. I used to just knit bears and send them to friends in need of a hug but our lovely friends urged me to write the patterns down and that is where my passion for design has stemmed from.
> 
> Tell you a secret.......... I'm working on something else and I'm getting quite excited about it


Well now we all know your secret.... We are excited tooooooo.


----------



## Typsknits

I totally agree with you she is wonderful!


----------



## Grandma Jo

Gypsycream said:


> Awww! Grandma Jo you are such a sweetie to say that xxx Truth is I love designing and its only thanks to all the lovely KP members that I actually started designing in a serious way. I used to just knit bears and send them to friends in need of a hug but our lovely friends urged me to write the patterns down and that is where my passion for design has stemmed from.
> 
> Tell you a secret.......... I'm working on something else and I'm getting quite excited about it


When everyone sees your secret, they are going to be all excited too. I think you make KP a lot more fun for us all. We are thinking, when is Pat going to have a new design for us?


----------



## Sharon22209

I, too, would like to thank Pat, she is great and a very gracious lady. I can't wait to see what else she comes up with. This KP is great!! I've learned so much from you gals! I love opening it up to see what else is new!!! Thanks again, Pat!! It makes the world a better place with you in it!


----------



## Jenval

Grandma Jo said:


> I have housework that I need to get done today, but I just felt I needed to express what I have been thinking about Gypsycream, her designing and also KP. We are so very blessed to have all the darling animal patterns that Pat does and to have the joy to be able to knit them. Then she has a little granddaughter Poppy, next we have the Poppets and their clothes that are just darling. Pat, you are a wonderful person and we all love you. I wish we could all meet you in person, but having you on KP has to be the second best. I have never seen any patterns that are even close to how delightful and darling yours are. Thank you for being you. Well now, I guess I'd better get busy, but I will be back later today for more of Pat's designs.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

I love looking at this thread to see the new Poppets they are all so cute. I have the patterns but have not been able to start one yet was asked to knit some baby hats for the hospitial so will get them done so I can work on a Poppet just adore them all so much.


----------



## MzBarnz

Lucy wanted to show off her nice warm poncho and hat since the weather is starting to get cool in the UK. And Miss Cassandra has a new purse! Thanks, chriskelly for letting us see how cute the extra clothes patterns that Gypsycream designed turn out!


----------



## MaryCarter

Love them all.....thanks for showing.


----------



## craftyladyvalerie

Both of them are adorable and I do believe I see the little bear there too Chris - looks so cute. You always do such a good job.

Love them

Valerie


----------



## Ellisen

Wow! I bought The Poppets pattern earlier this year, but had no idea they were so popular, with so many knitters making them. They are fabulous. And others outfits available, too. I'm looking forward to making my class of Poppets, too.


----------



## blackat99

MzBarnz said:


> Lucy wanted to show off her nice warm poncho and hat since the weather is starting to get cool in the UK. And Miss Cassandra has a new purse! Thanks, chriskelly for letting us see how cute the extra clothes patterns that Gypsycream designed turn out!


Cute clothes!


----------



## MzBarnz

Here's Carmen! Isn't she a sweetie!


----------



## MzBarnz

And another!


----------



## MzBarnz

Bradley was trying to ride his bike, but I told him he has to learn his ABCs first!


----------



## Sharon22209

I love the nurse one but also the other two are so adorable also. My oldest granddaughter is working on her RN and doing a very good job, so this one got to me! I can't wait to start mine!


----------



## Gypsycream

wow I go to bed and three new Poppets pop up!! Pearl and Bradley I've seen in the Pictures forum already and I love them both. Bradley reminds me of my #1 son who also does a lot of cycling, I laugh about his lycra suit! Say no more lol!

I love Carmen's hair! It looks so thick and lush.

But I've not met L'il Lois yet, Must go and have a look for her, she's so pretty in her nurses outfit!!

Well done everyone, these Poppets are adorable and so well crafted!


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Love the Hippy look! 


MzBarnz said:


> Lucy wanted to show off her nice warm poncho and hat since the weather is starting to get cool in the UK. And Miss Cassandra has a new purse! Thanks, chriskelly for letting us see how cute the extra clothes patterns that Gypsycream designed turn out!


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Cute! 


MzBarnz said:


> And another!


----------



## christine 47

I'm making "bodies" at the moment and I have a couple of ideas as to what I might turn them into so look out Miss Marigold when you hear a knock on your classroom door. Willow isn't too bothered about dolls but she loves the knitted toys I've previously made so I'm going to make her her own little class. She's just started preschool.


----------



## chris kelly

christine 47 said:


> I'm making "bodies" at the moment and I have a couple of ideas as to what I might turn them into so look out Miss Marigold when you hear a knock on your classroom door. Willow isn't too bothered about dolls but she loves the knitted toys I've previously made so I'm going to make her her own little class. She's just started preschool.


Our imaginations are endless. Every time I finish a Poppet, something else pops into my head and I can't stop myself. Pat did say to me...''You can change their outfits, without knitting a new Poppet''. But the problem is, I like to keep each one as it is, once I've dressed it. Everytime my GS arrives, he looks at my line up of little ones, checks out the latest and grunts. I'm still not sure if that is a positive or a ngative grunt. I suppose the time will come when I'll have to give myself a 'Poppet' break. That won't be until the next Gypsycream surprise though.


----------



## christine 47

My problem is my mind works faster than my needles.


----------



## lexiemae

You can just tell how good this pattern is by the number of posts.........I am worried about making mine, for Lexiemae , my Great Niece, in case it is not good enough!!


----------



## Gypsycream

lexiemae said:


> You can just tell how good this pattern is by the number of posts.........I am worried about making mine, for Lexiemae , my Great Niece, in case it is not good enough!!


Of course it will be good!! Just don't rush the finishing of it, play with the eye position before you secure and you will create a lovely Poppet, promise


----------



## chris kelly

lexiemae said:


> You can just tell how good this pattern is by the number of posts.........I am worried about making mine, for Lexiemae , my Great Niece, in case it is not good enough!!


Yours will be wonderful, because it is being produced for a very special little girl. I don't think you can go wrong with any of these Poppets as they are all so different and unique.


----------



## Grandma Jo

Wow, look at all the new Poppets. All of them are so adorable. Pat, I think you are causing a population explosion and they all have the last name of Poppet.


----------



## Grandma Jo

Grandma Jo said:


> Wow, look at all the new Poppets. All of them are so adorable. Pat, I think you are causing a population explosion and they all have the last name of Poppet.


----------



## chris kelly

Grandma Jo said:


> Wow, look at all the new Poppets. All of them are so adorable. at, I think you are causing a population explosion and they all have the last name of Poppet.


Their roots come from good stock:
A POPulation of POPpets from POPular POPpet PROPerty belonging to the Isle of POPpet, in POPLAND who like POPPing POPcorn and POPsicles . :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## MzBarnz

Oh that's good, Chris! Love it! LOL


chris kelly said:


> Their roots come from good stock:
> A POPulation of POPpets from POPular POPpet PROPerty belonging to the Isle of POPpet, in POPLAND who like POPPing POPcorn and POPsicles . :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Gypsycream

chris kelly said:


> Their roots come from good stock:
> A POPulation of POPpets from POPular POPpet PROPerty belonging to the Isle of POPpet, in POPLAND who like POPPing POPcorn and POPsicles . :lol: :thumbup:


lol!!


----------



## Sharon22209

This is too funny!!


----------



## MzBarnz

Here is Annie-Mae! I could have sworn with a name like that, she was from the South here in the States, but she assured me she lives in the UK. Make some new friends, Annie-Mae, and listen to all the different accents!


----------



## chris kelly

Thank you Donna for adding her to the Roll-Call. Annie-Mae is a Southern Girl but a Southern English girl. My Dad named her Annie but with me being me, I added an extra bit. LOL.


----------



## Sharon22209

Annie Mae is so very cute, didn't think about a red-headed one! She is adorable!


----------



## Grandma Jo

Oh MY Goodness. Annie Mae is so darling. Love her RED hair and short pants. Very nice job.


----------



## MzBarnz

"Class... we have new student! Please welcome Lulu!"


----------



## sand334

These are absolutely adorable. I just think they are the cutest things.


----------



## chris kelly

This class is amazing. Just look at all the different characters joining in now. Play-time is going to be such fun.


----------



## MzBarnz

Class, let's all welcome... Anna!


----------



## chris kelly

Hello Anna, lovely to meet you. Are you showing us that you are already a very, very clever little girl and you can already read novels? You must get your brains from your Mommy.


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Lovely!


MzBarnz said:


> Class, let's all welcome... Anna!


----------



## Jojo61

I wish I was one of those kids


----------



## MzBarnz

And another Poppet joins our kindergarten class!


----------



## 84275

Brilliant idea, thank you for enrolling Bob


----------



## chris kelly

I love you Bob. Such a handsome young man. Welcome to our class.


----------



## Gypsycream

Aww bless Bob is truly lovely!! Well done, you wanted a little boy and you got one!


----------



## jojo111

I don't see Lulu. Should I call the school? I put her on the bus this morning! Maybe she is hiding under the seat.


----------



## MzBarnz

Lulu is there! She's sitting next to Butch! She did get off the bus and is safe and sound!


----------



## Farmwoman

Donna B. - Your poppets are all precious. I esp. love the little girl with the glasses. SO CUTE! Keep on having fun with your little ones! (They're much less work than real kids, aren't they? And much more quiet!)  Happy quilting!


----------



## bobctwn65

don't have to do anything but move them around and talk to them..


----------



## blackat99

All the Poppets are wonderful! 

Does anyone know how many Poppets are in the Kindergarten Class?


----------



## chris kelly

At the last count... 48 different Poppets. I must admit, I thought it would have been lovely to get a class full but it looks like we're well into the second class. Well done to everyone. Keep them coming. I'm loving them all. A credit to Pat's expertise.


----------



## chris kelly

MzBarnz said:


> Here is Cassandra, or Ms. Cassandra. She is the teacher's assistant and will help keep all the little Poppets in line! Good to have you here, Ms. Cassandra!


I know Miss Cassandra arrived earlier as the Classroom Assistant but there has been a few problems in School. So the letter is to be sent to all Poppet parents and carers.:

To all Poppet Parents

A meeting of the School Governors was held last night regarding certain School policies. 
Miss Cassandra, the class Teaching Assistant, was called in and given an ultimatum: She could continue at the school if she changed a few things regarding her teaching methods and appearance. 
(1) There will no longer be any Simon and Garfunkel music playing loudly during the learning sessions. 
(2) All piercings and jewelry to be removed during school hours.
(3) Flowers will no longer be placed in the class ink-wells. We have to consider the needs of our Asthmatic Poppet children.
(4) Shoes will be worn at all times. 
(5) Meditation will not be practiced in the Mathematics class.

Miss Cassandra has agreed to the above terms and conditions and will be returning to work on Monday.
We are confident the Teaching in school will not be affected by these changes and in fact will probably be enhanced due to concentration levels rising.
Miss Cassandra's new look for the classroom.


----------



## knittinginma

Anna Mae is the best!


----------



## blackat99

chris kelly said:


> I know Miss Cassandra arrived earlier as the Classroom Assistant but there has been a few problems in School. So the letter is to be sent to all Poppet parents and carers.:
> 
> To all Poppet Parents
> 
> A meeting of the School Governors was held last night regarding certain School policies.
> Miss Cassandra, the class Teaching Assistant, was called in and given an ultimatum: She could continue at the school if she changed a few things regarding her teaching methods and appearance.
> (1) There will no longer be any Simon and Garfunkel music playing loudly during the learning sessions.
> (2) All piercings and jewelry to be removed during school hours.
> (3) Flowers will no longer be placed in the class ink-wells. We have to consider the needs of our Asthmatic Poppet children.
> (4) Shoes will be worn at all times.
> (5) Meditation will not be practiced in the Mathematics class.
> 
> Miss Cassandra has agreed to the above terms and conditions and will be returning to work on Monday.
> We are confident the Teaching in school will not be affected by these changes and in fact will probably be enhanced due to concentration levels rising.
> Miss Cassandra's new look for the classroom.


Oh my! Ms Cassandra has smartened up her act! Where have all the flowers gone? Lol!!! I am showing my age!

Thanks to you, Chris for doing the Poppet count! We might have to find another teacher!


----------



## ninie

I could have gone on forever looking at all these darling children! What a wonderful job everyone did.


----------



## MzBarnz

Where have all the flowers gone? Long time passing.... Ahhh... brings back such fond memories of sitting in my front yard, playing my guitar singing "Leaving, on a Jet Plane", "Both Sides Now" and "Puff, the Magic Dragon"...
Yes, Ms. Cassandra looks more sophisticated and in charge. She can wear her piercings and flowers in her hair on the weekends.


blackat99 said:


> Oh my! Ms Cassandra has smartened up her act! Where have all the flowers gone? Lol!!! I am showing my age!
> 
> Thanks to you, Chris for doing the Poppet count! We might have to find another teacher!


----------



## MzBarnz

"Class.... say Hello to Violet! She's a little shy, but let's make her feel welcome!"


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Lovely! :


MzBarnz said:


> "Class.... say Hello to Violet! She's a little shy, but let's make her feel welcome!"


----------



## Sharon22209

Oh, I love these poppet shenangigans! I'm not sure that's spelled right and too tired to look it up!!!! Maybe I need to be in this class!!! ha!! Love it, so looking forward to starting mine, but it will be a bit yet!Thanks to all for sharing!!


----------



## Gypsycream

Aww poor Miss Cassandra! Why must she conform? I think a little individuality is important in a child's life. And just what is wrong with Simon and Garfunkel? 

But I had to admit that Miss Cassandra does look a little smarter


----------



## Gypsycream

MzBarnz said:


> "Class.... say Hello to Violet! She's a little shy, but let's make her feel welcome!"


Hello Violet lovely to see you


----------



## Miri

I LOVE them all ........... WOW and triple WOW.


----------



## blackat99

MzBarnz said:


> "Class.... say Hello to Violet! She's a little shy, but let's make her feel welcome!"


Violet is so sweet! She does look a little shy! 
:-D


----------



## carolyn tolo

I am in love


----------



## MzBarnz

Class.... here's another new student! Welcome Polly!


----------



## chris kelly

Hey! Polly. You are gorgeous and I love your outfit. There will be a lot of jealous little girls in your class as you look so feminine in pink. You've got the sweetest face ever. Welcome to the class. I do believe the girls out-number the boys. Yeeeaaaa Girls rule.


----------



## Gypsycream

Aww Polly is a little darling!! Love her trainers and matching pink dungarees


----------



## gr8knitwit2

So sweet! Love the trainers! 


MzBarnz said:


> Class.... here's another new student! Welcome Polly!


----------



## blackat99

Polly is very sweet. Love her outfit!


----------



## jdb

lafranciskar said:


> Thanks Donna for all the work you've done putting this together! It's great seeing them all.


Yes Donna, my thanks as well. I have not made any of these wonderful Poppets but I will at some point and I can say for sure I have never enjoyed 
Reading anything as much as I have since they started getting ready for school. What a great place it I here on KP. Thanks everyone for sharing all your sweet and wonderful poppets. 
Judy from VA


----------



## blackat99

Once again, thanks to you Donna for all your trouble in getting the Poppets to Class!


----------



## chris kelly

blackat99 said:


> Once again, thanks to you Donna for all your trouble in getting the Poppets to Class!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: ;-)


----------



## Gypsycream

You are doing a wonderful job as a kindergarten teacher Donna  Thank you for guiding all the little ones to the right place!


----------



## MzBarnz

Oh, my pleasure! It's been fun searching for them and leading them to class. Hope we have many more to add!


Gypsycream said:


> You are doing a wonderful job as a kindergarten teacher Donna  Thank you for guiding all the little ones to the right place!


----------



## MzBarnz

Look who I found! Meet Alfie-Jack (but he likes to be called AJ). Welcome, young man!


----------



## Gypsycream

Goodness what a handsome young man AJ is !


----------



## Sharon22209

AJ is such a cute little guy!!! These are so much fun to watch joining the class!


----------



## blackat99

AJ is superb, Chris. He is helping even up the boy/girl ratio in the Kindergarten Class, Chris! Well done!


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Handsome! 


MzBarnz said:


> Look who I found! Meet Alfie-Jack (but he likes to be called AJ). Welcome, young man!


----------



## jojo111

MzBarnz said:


> "Class.... say Hello to Violet! She's a little shy, but let's make her feel welcome!"


Violet, you are such a cutie. Welcome!


----------



## Jenval

All the Poppets are just so cute have the patterns and yarn sorted out have other things to finish first all they will end up ufo as I think once you start with the Poppets they will be addictive you can't just do one of them.


----------



## MzBarnz

Butch's little sister has joined the class! Meet Pixie!


----------



## Sharon22209

Oh my, these just keep getting cuter, the combinations are outstanding. I love the red-haired ones, but this one with the freckles is adorable. Pixie will fit in with the rest of the class. Great job, MzBarnz.


----------



## Gypsycream

Pixie has the sweetest little face


----------



## blackat99

Pixie is lovely with her little freckles!


----------



## carolyn tolo

Whoops! These are worth getting more ink for my printer.

I did buy the patterns.


----------



## chris kelly

carolyn tolo said:


> Whoops! These are worth getting more ink for my printer.
> 
> I did buy the patterns.


I look forward to seeing your Poppet, Carolyn, as your work is magnificent.


----------



## MzBarnz

Here is Polly! She's new to our classroom! Say Hello to everyone!


----------



## chris kelly

Hey Polly. Welcome to class. you really are a very pretty little girl and it looks like you will be very good in the Sports Hall too, as you are certainly doing a good job on those stairs. Your new friends are waiting to meet you, so we'll see you later.


----------



## Gypsycream

Lovely to see Polly in class


----------



## raelkcol

You did a wonderful job on all of them. Lucy is my favorite.


----------



## chris kelly

raelkcol said:


> You did a wonderful job on all of them. Lucy is my favorite.


Thank you raelkcol, Lucy is my firstborn and so sits on my chair with me sometimes, when she isn't baby-sitting the other Poppets.


----------



## ninie

Wow...and they keep coming! Each one so wonderful. The classroom must be full.
Now that Miss Cassandra is up for the part I hope she get help with all those lovely pupils.


----------



## MzBarnz

Here's Grace! She's ready to meet her new friends!


----------



## Gypsycream

Hello Grace, you are looking as pretty as a picture in your red dress


----------



## MzBarnz

Here's Jake! He's ready for Halloween in his pirate outfit, but I told him he had to leave his sword at home. Welcome to school, Jake!


----------



## MzBarnz

Class, meet Ashley! He's ready for hugs from his new friends!


----------



## Gypsycream

I've met Ashley before and we got on fine but I've not met Jake yet. Doesn't he look great in his pirate outfit!!


----------



## MzBarnz

Dee Dee finally got her name, so now she can come to school!


----------



## chris kelly

I think I mssed Pixie on the roll call earlier. We had met but I must have been in the book corner when she crept in.
Grace, you are a sweete in your lovely colourful clothes. Don't look so worried though. We don't bite, in thisclass.
Jake you look a frendly pirate


----------



## MzBarnz

I've counted 57 Poppets in the classroom so far, plus Miss Cassandra! They're all such good boys and girls! Good job, Miss Cassandra, for keeping them all in order! Hope we get some new enrollees soon!


----------



## MaryCarter

I love the way Gypsy Cream's patterns can be interpreted in so many different ways. Love them all.


----------



## Gypsycream

MzBarnz said:


> Dee Dee finally got her name, so now she can come to school!


Hello Dee Dee, I hope you like your new class, seems its a busy class with 57 little Poppets in it!


----------



## trish2222

Gypsycream said:


> Hello Dee Dee, I hope you like your new class, seems its a busy class with 57 little Poppets in it!


57?? Really?? I've been lurking here and they're all so different and all so lovely. I never thought there were 57 :shock: and that's only so far....a runaway success, Pat :thumbup:


----------



## MzBarnz

Here is Lewis! Poppet #58!


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Like him! 


MzBarnz said:


> Here is Lewis! Poppet #58!


----------



## Gypsycream

trish2222 said:


> 57?? Really?? I've been lurking here and they're all so different and all so lovely. I never thought there were 57 :shock: and that's only so far....a runaway success, Pat :thumbup:


Yes Trish, its been amazing to see all the little Poppets popping up


----------



## lafranciskar

Wow, 58. They are all adorable!


----------



## chris kelly

chris kelly said:


> I think I mssed Pixie on the roll call earlier. We had met but I must have been in the book corner when she crept in.
> Grace, you are a sweete in your lovely colourful clothes. Don't look so worried though. We don't bite, in thisclass.
> Jake you look a frendly pirate


My apologies... This message wasn't finished. I wasn't very well and my brain did a wobbly. I meant to add: 
Jake you are a brilliant pirate but I'm so pleased you haven't got your sword with you, as Miss Cassandra would need to confiscate it before your teacher saw it. We don't want you in trouble now, do we?


----------



## chris kelly

MzBarnz said:


> Class, meet Ashley! He's ready for hugs from his new friends!


Ashley, we met before and I'm sure that smile has got bigger, now you are in the classroom. You are a beautiful girl with your curls. Clever Mommy.


----------



## chris kelly

Dee Dee, you are a sweetheart and really suit your new name. You see! You really do take after your lovely Mommy now. It's lovely to see you in class. I thought you'd been left in the playground on your own.


----------



## chris kelly

Hello Lewis. How wonderful to have a little boy from Scotland among us. We really have a lot of different accents in this class. Welcome to you Lewis. You have a wonderfully friendly face to greet the 58 Poppets, each morning.


----------



## carolyn tolo

I can tell that Lewis likes his new clothes. He is so happy.


----------



## MzBarnz

Alonzo is here!


----------



## blackat99

Alonzo is a great Poppet -both in name and style! Well done!


----------



## blackat99

MzBarnz said:


> Here's Jake! He's ready for Halloween in his pirate outfit, but I told him he had to leave his sword at home. Welcome to school, Jake!


Jake looks great in his Pirate suit! What imagination in creating him!


----------



## blackat99

MzBarnz said:


> Class, meet Ashley! He's ready for hugs from his new friends!


Ashley is a handsome boy! Love his cool hairstyle!


----------



## blackat99

MzBarnz said:


> Here is Lewis! Poppet #58!


Lewis is great! Well done!


----------



## Gypsycream

Hello Alonzo what a lovely poppet you are! Love your hair and outfit


----------



## chris kelly

Hello Alonzo. You look a little bit upset, standing on your own. Please don't be worried. You will make lots of friends in this class. Welcome to you.


----------



## MzBarnz

I almost missed Tom Poppet! Glad I looked for him and found him. Student #60 has arrived!


----------



## chris kelly

Hey Tom, I'm so glad you could make it. I just love your hair colour, it's bound to draw attention from the other kids. Enjoy yourself at school.


----------



## blackat99

MzBarnz said:


> I almost missed Tom Poppet! Glad I looked for him and found him. Student #60 has arrived!


It is good that Tom Poppet was found! Isn't he dashing with his red hair!

We have 60 Poppets at school now - what an achievement!


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Love him! 


MzBarnz said:


> I almost missed Tom Poppet! Glad I looked for him and found him. Student #60 has arrived!


----------



## MzBarnz

These little darlings haven't shared their names yet, but wanted them to come to school anyway. Aren't they sweet?


----------



## Gypsycream

Poor little love on the left does look a bit worried bless her. I'm sure her sister will take care of her


----------



## sugar312

Super cute . One looks like she"s about to cry just like the first day of school.


----------



## chris kelly

Awww Little sisters are darlings. Please don't be worried. Now you're in class you'll make so many friends. Welcome.


----------



## blackat99

MzBarnz said:


> These little darlings haven't shared their names yet, but wanted them to come to school anyway. Aren't they sweet?


Lovely little Poppets! I love the way the hair has been done!


----------



## MzBarnz

I spotted Lewie leading his little sister to class! Isn't she a cutie!


----------



## blackat99

Lewie and Little Sister are gorgeous! Lovely work Spynie!

Welcome to the Poppet Class!


----------



## MzBarnz

Look who came to school! It's Bonnie!


----------



## blackat99

Welcome, Bonnie! Love your outfit!


----------



## Gypsycream

Aww two new poppets starting school!


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Lovely! Love her dress! 


MzBarnz said:


> Look who came to school! It's Bonnie!


----------



## chris kelly

Is it an illusion, or is Katie leading Louie into class and not the other way around?. She looks so enthusiastic and is trying to find some new friends, but she still needs her 'security blanket' Louie to hold her hand.
And Bonnie, you are such a sweetie-pie. You've got the loveliest smile and I'm sure you are going to be one of the 'good' girls. My goodness this class is getting big. I'm sure more teaching assistants will be needed here.


----------



## MzBarnz

You know, Chris... I do believe you are right about Katy leading Lewie! LOL She is just so excited to meet her new friends!!


chris kelly said:


> Is it an illusion, or is Katie leading Louie into class and not the other way around?. She looks so enthusiastic and is trying to find some new friends, but she still needs her 'security blanket' Louie to hold her hand.
> And Bonnie, you are such a sweetie-pie. You've got the loveliest smile and I'm sure you are going to be one of the 'good' girls. My goodness this class is getting big. I'm sure more teaching assistants will be needed here.


----------



## BobzMum

Every Poppet is so special!

Polly has now gone off to a Charity Auction to raise money for South West Children's Hospice.
She was just getting bored around here, so she's gone on a big adventure. 
She's not on her own, as my Postman is looking after her until the auction. (He's part of the fundraising committee)
I was very sad to see her go, but know she will be loved by her new owner and all funds raised will be helping sick children locally.


----------



## Gypsycream

Well I hope Polly raises lots of funds for the sick children and will find a happy home.

I agree it is hard to let them go


----------



## chris kelly

BobzMum said:


> Every Poppet is so special!
> 
> Polly has now gone off to a Charity Auction to raise money for South West Children's Hospice.
> She was just getting bored around here, so she's gone on a big adventure.
> She's not on her own, as my Postman is looking after her until the auction. (He's part of the fundraising committee)
> I was very sad to see her go, but know she will be loved by her new owner and all funds raised will be helping sick children locally.


That is such a wonderful idea. Please let us know the outcome of the Auction. Well done.


----------



## LadyBecket

You wonderful Ladies have kept track of all of these fabulous little children!!! You are to by highly commended for your diligent care of the schools little pupils. I know more children will be joining and they are in very good and loving hands with you watching over them. 
I love you all!!!!!!!!
Mommy Judy


----------



## MzBarnz

I just hope I never miss one!


LadyBecket said:


> You wonderful Ladies have kept track of all of these fabulous little children!!! You are to by highly commended for your diligent care of the schools little pupils. I know more children will be joining and they are in very good and loving hands with you watching over them.
> I love you all!!!!!!!!
> Mommy Judy


----------



## Gypsycream

Have you seen Bella, Donna? She's a little love!
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-294868-1.html


----------



## MzBarnz

No! I'll go get her now! Thanks for letting me know. My biggest fear is not seeing a Poppet!


Gypsycream said:


> Have you seen Bella, Donna? She's a little love!
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-294868-1.html


----------



## MzBarnz

Here's our little ballerina star! She's going to do a nice little dance as her Show and Tell!


----------



## chris kelly

Bella is such a darling. I do think there will be a lot of jealous little Poppet girls in class, who will want their Mommies to let them go to ballet lessons too. More tutus are needed I think. My girls dresses are certainly inter-changable. I must say D-dub, you did a fantastic job on her hair.


----------



## Gypsycream

Isn't Bella a little sweetie??


----------



## MzBarnz

Another Poppet!


----------



## Gypsycream

Hello Stacie, you are adorable!!!


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Soooooo sweet! 


MzBarnz said:


> Another Poppet!


----------



## chris kelly

Hey Stacie! where did you come from???? I must have missed you, so my guess was you were hiding until I went to sleep. (British bed-time). You are such a sweetie. You are student #66. Welcome to school.


----------



## MzBarnz

Class, please welcome Lucy Ann!

(Wow, Chris... you counted 66??? I lost count. LOL Glad you're keeping an eye on our numbers, but I think we could have 100 students and not have any problems because they are all so sweet!!)


----------



## Gypsycream

Aww you found Lucy Ann, Donna, isn't she a sweetheart!


----------



## chris kelly

Well hello to you Lucy Ann. What a pretty little girl you are. I see your Mom has worked really hard on your hair and you were obviously very patient. It looks wonderful my dear little Poppet. I hope you enjoy your class, there are some amazing children there for you to play with.


----------



## MzBarnz

Here's another ready for school!


----------



## Gypsycream

Aww Butterfly you are such a sweet Poppet!


----------



## MzBarnz

Well now... Ms. Cassandra, who is our student teacher has a new helper, but hasn't learned her name yet. All she knows is that she's a teenager. Sometimes it can be scary working with a teen, but I do believe this young lady is an exception! Welcome to class!


----------



## MzBarnz

And I just found Lily, Tom's adorable sister!


----------



## Gypsycream

I think with the class getting so big we need some help, I'm sure Miss Teen will be welcome.

Aww Lily you are lovely!!


----------



## chris kelly

Well thank goodness Miss Teen has turned up. Miss Cassandra is tearing her hair out with the stress of coping with all these girls and boys. We are up to #70 now with our new student teacher and Lily.


----------



## chris kelly

Little Lily, you are adorable. Tom looks so proud of you and is ready to show you off to all his friends in class. I love your smart school uniform.


----------



## MzBarnz

This dapper young fellow has joined kindergarten! Let's all say Welcome!!!


----------



## Beebee

Brilliant. I love green so love his outfit.


----------



## chris kelly

Hello Peter. What a lovely smart boy you are. Carry on this way and you'll be all ready for ETON or CHARTERHOUSE College. I can tell straight away that you are one of our clever boys. You'll be very handy in class.


----------



## MzBarnz

Another little Poppet has arrived! She's ready for the cold weather with her cute coat and hat.


----------



## Gypsycream

Aww Molly you do look cosy in your hat and matching coat!


----------



## chris kelly

Hello little Molly. I love your red coat and pretty buttons. You won't lose that on the coat hooks, outside your classroom. You have a lovely smiley face. Welcome to you.


----------



## ladystarshine

you did a great job. am knitting one right now and hope it turns out half as nice as yours.


----------



## Izziebear

Peter said he had a good day, but a couple of the boys laughed at his bow tie. The girls really liked it though, so he expects to see some boys wearing bow ties tomorrow, because they were jealous of all the attention he got from the girls.
He really liked Molly because she was new too.
Bow ties are cool.


----------



## MzBarnz

I searched and searched and finally found Emma! Isn't she a pretty little girl!


----------



## waya

trick or treat 2014


----------



## Gypsycream

Hello Emma, another pretty little girl to join the growing class


----------



## MzBarnz

I've been waiting for this little girl to come and join our class and here she is! Welcome Katy-Kate!


----------



## Gypsycream

Aww! I've met Katy-Kate already today, on Facebook lol! Isn't she adorable!!


----------



## waya

Love the hair awesome job


----------



## chris kelly

WOWSERS. Katy-Kate, you are adorable. I love your hair and sparkles. Your Mommy has been very clever. Welcome to school.


----------



## MzBarnz

I came across these 2 little sisters, but they are so shy, they haven't told me their names yet. They sure are adorable!! Maybe when they are more comfortable around their new friends, they'll tell us who they are.


----------



## Izziebear

Cute little girls.


----------



## Gypsycream

How pretty are those two little girls??


----------



## chris kelly

Hello to you two little girls. Please let us know your names, so we can call you for play-time. You both look really cute and shy. Don't worry, you'll soon make friends here.


----------



## MzBarnz

Look who I found wanting to join our class! Welcome little Sophie!


----------



## Izziebear

Hello, Sophie. You're very pretty.


----------



## Beebee

Oh Sophie! that is my granddaughters name, and I bet she would just love a mini-me just like you.


----------



## chris kelly

Awww pretty Sophie. It's lovely that you managed to get to school. Welcome to you. There are lots of friends here for you. At the last count you are #77.


----------



## MzBarnz

Add 3 more to the class list! Look at these adorable little sisters!


chris kelly said:


> Awww pretty Sophie. It's lovely that you managed to get to school. Welcome to you. There are lots of friends here for you. At the last count you are #77.


----------



## Gypsycream

I saw these three darlings earlier today, beautiful aren't they?


----------



## chris kelly

Awww you three little girls are gorgeous. I must say though, that you look a little nervous. Is it because the class has got 80 of you pretty little Poppets on roll call now? We do need your names so we know what to call you, so if you ask your Mommy, maybe she will get back to us with those.


----------



## MzBarnz

Little Dottie is here! Now, boys.... NO PULLING HER PIGTAILS!!!


----------



## Gypsycream

Loving the pigtails!!


----------



## Izziebear

I hope nobody steals her bear. That Billy is quite a rascal.


----------



## chris kelly

Hello little Dottie. How lovely to see you all ready for school. I love your pig tails and wonderful little accessories. Can you fit your books in your bag,next to teddy?


----------



## Beebee

Absolutely brilliant. She is such a character.


----------



## blackat99

Love the 3 cute Poppets made by Mau74!


----------



## blackat99

Dottie Poppet created by gr8knitwit2 is a delightful Poppet! Her coat is lovely with the edging! The Teddy Bear is cute!


----------



## MzBarnz

Make room, students!


----------



## Izziebear

So cute.


----------



## blackat99

MzBarnz said:


> Make room, students!


What a sweet Trio! Love the new addition!

This Kindergarten is growing - perhaps we should be starting a Building Fund to accommodate them all! Lol!


----------



## Gypsycream

MzBarnz said:


> Make room, students!


Wow!! Amazed! What a wonderful trio and the new little boy is a sweetie  Loving the freckles!


----------



## chris kelly

These are so adorable. I met the 3rd one yesterday. As they won't get their names until they get to their forever homes, we will have to call them.... Sugar #1 #2 #3. As sweet as can be.


----------



## MzBarnz

Katie Kate's cousin has joined our classroom! Isn't she a cutie!


----------



## Izziebear

What beautiful hair. Watch out for the boys, Maisie May.


----------



## Gypsycream

She's a little darling!


----------



## blackat99

Maisie May is lovely! She is a real fashion diva! Lol!


----------



## MzBarnz

Looks like we have another dancer amongst us!


----------



## blackat99

Mai is lovely and a cool Poppet!


----------



## Gypsycream

Mai is wonderful! Just love her outfit!!


----------



## Izziebear

Mai looks very hip. Maybe a bit too sophisticated for kindergarten.


----------



## chris kelly

Awww Maisie-may, what a beautiful little girl Poppet you are. I love your hair. It must run in the family. you have a very clever Mommy. Welcome to school.


----------



## chris kelly

Hello Mai. What a lovely little girl you are. I love your outfit. Does this mean you will be teaching us line-dancing. I have 2 left feet so you'll need to be very patient with me.


----------



## MzBarnz

I've always wanted to learn line-dancing, too!


----------



## chris kelly

MzBarnz said:


> I've always wanted to learn line-dancing, too!


But Donna, carefully does it.....you've got 16 little paws to look out for, when your cowboy boots clip clop around to Country and Western.


----------



## MzBarnz

LOL! You made me laugh out loud on that one! Are you sure you've not lived in the US?


chris kelly said:


> But Donna, carefully does it.....you've got 16 little paws to look out for, when your cowboy boots clip clop around to Country and Western.


----------



## chris kelly

MzBarnz said:


> LOL! You made me laugh out loud on that one! Are you sure you've not lived in the US?


A group of us ladies from work went to a line-dance class. My first and last dance. I was politely asked to move to the back row and after 5 minutes It was suggested I leave the line as I kept going the wrong way on the wrong foot. LOL.


----------



## MzBarnz

LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL!!! (How I wish I could have written that in BOLD letters!!)


chris kelly said:


> A group of us ladies from work went to a line-dance class. My first and last dance. I was politely asked to move to the back row and after 5 minutes It was suggested I leave the line as I kept going the wrong way on the wrong foot. LOL.


----------



## MzBarnz

Another beauty! Make room for Star!


----------



## Gypsycream

Aww she really is a star isn't she?? A Little beauty


----------



## Izziebear

Star is wonderful. Unfortunately, my Jane has been put away while I finish up Christmas.


----------



## blackat99

Star is lovely!


----------



## chris kelly

Hello Star, you really are a gorgeous little Poppet and I love your name. Welcome to the school.


----------



## alice35040

These are beyond cute. Great job.


----------



## MzBarnz

Look who I found! It's Peter Poppet!


----------



## Gypsycream

Aww welcome Peter, you are a perfect little boy Poppet!!


----------



## Izziebear

Aww, Peter, you are very handsome. My little poppet is named Peter, too. Maybe you'll find him on the playground. He's dressed like Dr. Who.


----------



## chris kelly

Well hello to you little Peter Poppet. You are so handsome. We can tell you have a very clever Mommy and I'm sure she's told you already that you are going to have such a wonderful time in Kindergarten.


----------



## MzBarnz

What's our count now, Chris? Are we close to 100 yet???


----------



## blackat99

Peter is a very handsome Poppet and he looks very studious! Lol!

Well done DonnieK!


----------



## Beebee

Peter looks like a really nice little boy. Love his smart hair. Brilliant.


----------



## chris kelly

MzBarnz said:


> What's our count now, Chris? Are we close to 100 yet???


We have just added #86 with Donnie's little boy, Peter. How are we going to celebrate when we get to the 100. Shall I bake a cake for the party?


----------



## blackat99

chris kelly said:


> We have just added #86 with Donnie's little boy, Peter. How are we going to celebrate when we get to the 100. Shall I bake a cake for the party?


Good suggestion Chris! Can you make a Poppet out of Icing to put on the cake? Lol!


----------



## chris kelly

blackat99 said:


> Good suggestion Chris! Can you make a Poppet out of Icing to put on the cake? Lol!


Haha, hmmm, an icing poppet???? I'm not so sure about that but I could knit a Poppet head coming out of a box shaped cake, but the threads would get stuck in our teeth. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MzBarnz

Calling all boy Poppets! Here's Zac! I hear he's a great ball player, so be sure to include him in your games!


----------



## MzBarnz

87 now, Chris! Wow! That is one big classroom full of students! Good thing they are all good kids. And yes, you do need to make a cake so we can all come and celebrate... with Gypsycream being the honoree, of course!!


----------



## Izziebear

Hi Zac. You look like a good boy. Have fun in school.


----------



## Gypsycream

Hello Zac, you do look lovely in your smart cap!! Seem to be getting a few more boys lately


----------



## chris kelly

Hello Zac. Don't be shy, we are all ready and waiting for you to join the Kindergarten.


----------



## Beebee

You are a charmer Zac, and I am sure you will play nice with my nieces Katy-Kate and Maisie-May.


----------



## trish2222

Did someone say cake???!! I'm in :thumbup: 

I can't believe there are so many and all cuties. You'll need to build a special poppet school.


----------



## MzBarnz

2 more little Poppets ready for school!


----------



## Gypsycream

Aww what a couple of sweet poppets they are!!! Adorable both of them, obviously sisters, the likeness is there!


----------



## Izziebear

Very sweet. Such pretty dresses.


----------



## blackat99

Binky and Emma are so sweet! Love the way you have used the self patterning yarn on their tops! Well done!


----------



## chris kelly

Oh my goodness, d-dub, both your little girls are stunning. your work is impeccable. I adore these Poppets. They fit into Kindergarten perfectly.


----------



## MzBarnz

Well, I searched through the whole classroom and didn't see Patty, so here she is now with her sister, Ruby Sue.


----------



## Gypsycream

I don't think I've seen these two charming little girls yet either Donna. Best go and have a hunt. Adorable, love their hair!


----------



## chris kelly

Well hello Pattie. It's nice to meet you. You are the image of your big sister. She will look after you and show you what to do in class.


----------



## Izziebear

Hello Patty, that's a very pretty dress you have.


----------



## blackat99

Such dear little Poppets! So pleased they joined the Kindergarten!


----------



## raelkcol

They are adorable.


----------



## MzBarnz

Look who's joined us! Say hello to Daisy!


----------



## Gypsycream

Hello Daisey, you are a sweet little girl, lovely hair!


----------



## Izziebear

Hello Daisy. Nice pigtails. Good to see you.


----------



## chris kelly

Welcome to you little Daisy. Watch where you sit in class because your hair is beautiful. Little girls don't usually pull pig-tails (braids) but For some reason boys get very tempted.


----------



## blackat99

Welcome to the Class,Daisy! You are a sweet girl and I love your hair!


----------



## cerdeirocas

All of them are gorgeous!!


----------



## d-dub

Could I enroll Jed please


----------



## blackat99

What a cool Poppet Jed is! Love his shorts! :thumbup:


----------



## Gypsycream

Welcome Jed xx


----------



## spynie

Jed looks a real character love the outfit


----------



## Izziebear

Jed is very smart with his school tie.


----------



## chris kelly

Hey Jed.. Look at you, smart boy. It's always a pleasure to see that a Mommy has made an effort with school clothes. I love your sleek hair style, especially the little quiff at the top. It reminds me of an actor many many years ago but I've forgotton hs name now... PeeWee or something like that. .


----------



## d-dub

chris kelly said:


> Hey Jed.. Look at you, smart boy. It's always a pleasure to see that a Mommy has made an effort with school clothes. I love your sleek hair style, especially the little quiff at the top. It reminds me of an actor many many years ago but I've forgotton hs name now... PeeWee or something like that. .


Ha ha I think it was "Alfalfa"? that is also the name I thought of, but Jed is my grandsons nickname and he also has black hair :wink:


----------



## MzBarnz

Although the US is on Thanksgiving vacation, little Nina wanted to go to school anyway, so here she is! Isn't she a cutie!


----------



## MzBarnz

Here's Jojogizmo and her brother! Say welcome, class!


----------



## blackat99

MzBarnz said:


> Here's Jojogizmo and her brother! Say welcome, class!


Lovely photo and lovely Poppets! The kindergarten must be close to a Class of 100!

Is the cake ready, Chris? Lol!


----------



## Izziebear

Lovely poppets.


----------



## chris kelly

Awww Nina, you are such a pretty little girl. you must have sneaked in through the back door because I missed you in the pictures section. I'll go back to check. You've got a very clever Mommy to produce such a darling little girl.


----------



## chris kelly

Well hello to you lovely Jojogizmo, and to your handsome brother. And we have the added bonus of a darling forever Mommy. She's a delightful lady of 90 years who deserves our recognition; so stand up and welcome her into class too.


----------



## chris kelly

Well done to you all. We have now reached the amazing #95 students. Ok Ladies, get knitting.... 5 to go and then a party with cake in class. So thinking about it, this is not a class at all but a whole big school. Are we working towards a college now? Miss MzBarnz, what would we do without you?


----------



## blackat99

chris kelly said:


> Well done to you all. We have now reached the amazing #95 students. Ok Ladies, get knitting.... 5 to go and then a party with cake in class. So thinking about it, this is not a class at all but a whole big school. Are we working towards a college now? Miss MzBarnz, what would we do without you?


Well said, Chris! Thanks for counting them and thanks to MzBarnz for posting them all!


----------



## MzBarnz

Wow! 95!! You're right... we've got a whole school! And I do think they are all so smart, that college is in their future. It's been my pleasure putting the class together. It was so much fun seeing them all, and as far as I know, we didn't miss anyone. Thanks to those who have pm'd me to let me know you posted your poppet or even just to let me know I missed one! Couldn't have done it without you. I think when we reach the 100 mark, it will be Christmas vacation, but we will still enroll them in kindergarten, no matter when they get "borned".


chris kelly said:


> Well done to you all. We have now reached the amazing #95 students. Ok Ladies, get knitting.... 5 to go and then a party with cake in class. So thinking about it, this is not a class at all but a whole big school. Are we working towards a college now? Miss MzBarnz, what would we do without you?


----------



## Gypsycream

Think we are going to have to get the builders in and extend this kindergarten MzBarnz 

Lovely seeing them all together. I was wondering if I could get #2 son to do something to create a class photo. I'll ask him when I get home


----------



## lafranciskar

Gypsycream said:


> Think we are going to have to get the builders in and extend this kindergarten MzBarnz
> 
> Lovely seeing them all together. I was wondering if I could get #2 son to do something to create a class photo. I'll ask him when I get home


What a great idea if #2 can work some magic and do thst. A class photo would be really neat!


----------



## MzBarnz

Oh wouldn't that be spectacular!! That's going to be one humongous class photo!!! LOL


Gypsycream said:


> Think we are going to have to get the builders in and extend this kindergarten MzBarnz
> 
> Lovely seeing them all together. I was wondering if I could get #2 son to do something to create a class photo. I'll ask him when I get home


----------



## chris kelly

Gypsycream said:


> Think we are going to have to get the builders in and extend this kindergarten MzBarnz
> 
> Lovely seeing them all together. I was wondering if I could get #2 son to do something to create a class photo. I'll ask him when I get home


That would be amazing. A lot of copy and pasting needed though. How patient is he??? Tell him I'll send a big hug if he manages it.


----------



## blackat99

Gypsycream said:


> Think we are going to have to get the builders in and extend this kindergarten MzBarnz
> 
> Lovely seeing them all together. I was wondering if I could get #2 son to do something to create a class photo. I'll ask him when I get home


What a great idea! Does #2 Son have access to KP? He might get wind of this idea before you get home!


----------



## chris kelly

blackat99 said:


> What a great idea! Does #2 Son have access to KP? He might get wind of this idea before you get home!


Hi Lovely Luke. We love you! Pretty please for your help.


----------



## trish2222

I'd love to see a class photo - that would deserve a topic by itself.


----------



## Gypsycream

Still in Tenerife lovely friends, I've not spoken to the lovely Luke lately but I'll ask him to show me "how" when I get home and he'll probably end up doing it for me lol!

Home on Tuesday so I'll catch up proper then


----------



## MzBarnz

We've got a musician in class! Stella thought it was too late to join the kindergarten class, but I assured her she was more than welcome here!! Don't you love her ukelele and her penguin friend?


----------



## MzBarnz

So, Chris Kelly... wonder how many we have now? If we're not at 100 yet, can you whip up however many we need? LOL Hope I haven't missed any!!


----------



## Izziebear

Love Stella. Nice that the poppets will have an accompaniment to their singing. Maybe Santa poppet could visit for the end of year concert.

I saw Rainbow poppet on the forum, but not sure if she ever made it to school.


----------



## MzBarnz

How did I miss Rainbow poppet!!! So glad you mentioned her. Found her, so now here she is!


 Izziebear said:


> Love Stella. Nice that the poppets will have an accompaniment to their singing. Maybe Santa poppet could visit for the end of year concert.
> 
> I saw Rainbow poppet on the forum, but not sure if she ever made it to school.


----------



## chris kelly

Stella, you are just what is needed in class. during wet play-time could you possibly play for the other Poppets to keep them entertained? You look wonderful.


----------



## chris kelly

Hello rainbow. It's lovely to meet you. I hope you'll be leaving your dinosaur friends at home because the rows of desks and little chairs are almost full now. Although we could always get the caretaker to open up the gym hall as another classroom or do as Gypsycream has suggested and get the builders in. Are there any parents willing to help there.


----------



## chris kelly

We have an amazing 97 students in kindergarten now. Amazing work from everyone. All these Poppets must be jumping up and down with glee at the amount of new friends around them. ########97######## WOW!!


----------



## MzBarnz

97???? That's incredible! I wonder if Gypsycream ever dreamed her class would be so huge! They are all so wonderful. We've even got dancers and musicians! Love them all!


chris kelly said:


> We have an amazing 97 students in kindergarten now. Amazing work from everyone. All these Poppets must be jumping up and down with glee at the amount of new friends around them. ########97######## WOW!!


----------



## blackat99

Welcome to the Class, Stella! You are going to bring a whole new dimension to the Class and can play your Ukelele at the party when the 100th Poppet joins the class!


----------



## MzBarnz

HO! HO! HO! Look who's here! I hope all of you little Poppets have been good!


----------



## blackat99

Cute Santa Poppet!


----------



## Izziebear

Santa -- I knew you'd come.


----------



## MzBarnz

Izziebear said:


> Santa -- I knew you'd come.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MzBarnz

Little Nathan has arrived in class! His little dog, Diggidy, is so well-behaved that he's allowed to come with him and play with the children at recess.
(If I'm not mistaken, Nathan is our 100th Poppet! Maybe Chris Kelly can take a head count again and give us a report.)


----------



## Izziebear

Oh Nathan, you look great. Glad your dog could come with you.


----------



## d-dub

Nathan is gorgeous he even has little pockets for his puppy treats, slingshot & frogs etc!. 

Wow a hundred poppets and even a cute little Santa Clause, he is going to need a huge sack for all the gifts.
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## chris kelly

MzBarnz said:


> Little Nathan has arrived in class! His little dog, Diggidy, is so well-behaved that he's allowed to come with him and play with the children at recess.
> (If I'm not mistaken, Nathan is our 100th Poppet! Maybe Chris Kelly can take a head count again and give us a report.)


I've just done another head count from the beginning and it looks correct. #100 has been reached. If I can manage to I'll list the roll-call and we'll be able to check properly. Well done everyone. BTW, where's Amy got to; the last I saw of her was in the pictures section. Come on Amy, don't be shy.


----------



## MzBarnz

And here she is! Miss Amy!! Welcome to school, little darlin'!


----------



## blackat99

Amy is beautiful! 

Is she Poppet No 100 at the Kindergarten? Is Chris getting the party cake ready? Lol!
Only joking, Chris :lol:


----------



## MzBarnz

Chris said she thinks Amy is 100. I was thinking it was Nathan. Hopefully she'll have time to get a final head count. I think we should wait until Gypsycream gets back and we can all meet at her house for cake and ice cream!


blackat99 said:


> Amy is beautiful!
> 
> Is she Poppet No 100 at the Kindergarten? Is Chris getting the party cake ready? Lol!
> Only joking, Chris :lol:


----------



## Izziebear

Pretty dress, Mandy.


----------



## blackat99

MzBarnz said:


> Chris said she thinks Amy is 100. I was thinking it was Nathan. Hopefully she'll have time to get a final head count. I think we should wait until Gypsycream gets back and we can all meet at her house for cake and ice cream!


You're on Lol! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MzBarnz

Look who's here! It's Zoe!


----------



## blackat99

Zoe, you are a very sweet Poppet! Enjoy Kindergarten!


----------



## Izziebear

Lovely hair, Zoe.


----------



## Beebee

Love him - he looks a really nice little boy - bet he is good fun in the playground.


----------



## chris kelly

I've made a class list but have no idea how to attach it into the Kindergarten. It's on a Rich Text document. Any help please. And just to let you all know, without adding Poppets that had been popping in twice with new clothes.... Zoe came in at 103 which makes Santa the #100. Well done to everyone. Pat will be pleased when she see's this.


----------



## d-dub

Zoe is looks really cute with her pretty hair and lovely play suit.


----------



## MzBarnz

Here are some more wonderful Poppets ready for school! Make room, children, for our new friends!


----------



## Izziebear

Goodness, that's a lot of new students. Great work.


----------



## blackat99

Love them all! Great work!


----------



## Gypsycream

Blimey! I go away for 11 days and it seems as though we have a poppet population explosion going on!!! Reminds me of the power cuts we had in the UK in the 1970s and the birth rate went up by 10% lol!! 

All very beautiful little poppets, love them all


----------



## chris kelly

Gypsycream said:


> Blimey! I go away for 11 days and it seems as though we have a poppet population explosion going on!!! Reminds me of the power cuts we had in the UK in the 1970s and the birth rate went up by 10% lol!!
> 
> All very beautiful little poppets, love them all


Well the thing is....We all missed you like crazy, so had to do something to keep us occupied, or we'd go nuts. *Chuckle* 
It's lovely to have you back, Pat. Just in time for the storm about to hit us. I'm so pleased you are off the plane now.


----------



## MzBarnz

Class... welcome Melissa!


----------



## Izziebear

Hi Melissa. I like your shoes.


----------



## Gypsycream

Melissa is a lovely little poppet, love her hair


----------



## KJKnitCro

How fitting that Santa Poppet has the distinction of being #100!! Just look at all the Poppets that have popped up since that number! All of them, before and after that magic number, so sweet and charming. Well done, everyone! I enjoy going over this class from time to time. I think it is inspiring me to keep creating. So off I go to check my stash for some nice colours!


----------



## d-dub

Hi Melissa, you are a little cutie with your pretty hair and shoes and buttons that match. :thumbup:


----------



## blackat99

Melissa is lovely in her smart outfit! Welcome to Class, Melissa


----------



## chris kelly

Hello pretty little Melissa. Thank goodness for the Kindergarten roll-call, because I would have missed you. Where were you hiding?


----------



## MzBarnz

Here's James! He fell down while trying to catch the bus, so let's all give him a big hug.


----------



## MzBarnz

Well, look who's joining us in class! Welcome, Pinky!


----------



## MzBarnz

Look who's here! Rita has come a long way to join our class.


----------



## Gypsycream

Wow!! what a lot of poppets joining today!

James is wonderful, so detailed, even his poorly knee and conker.

Pinkie is another sweet member of the Spynie family, don't they all look alike, you can tell they are family can't you??

And beautiful Rita from Sweden, how lovely is that hair?


----------



## Izziebear

Three new poppets, and they're all special. Great work everyone.


----------



## blackat99

MzBarnz said:


> Here's James! He fell down while trying to catch the bus, so let's all give him a big hug.


James is adorable and his School uniform is so detailed- even a grazed knee! Lol!


----------



## blackat99

MzBarnz said:


> Well, look who's joining us in class! Welcome, Pinky!


Pinky is so cute and does resemble the other Poppets in her family.


----------



## blackat99

MzBarnz said:


> Look who's here! Rita has come a long way to join our class.


Lovely Rita with her plaits and colourful clothes!


----------



## d-dub

gr8knitwit2, UK
Hahaha James looks like Denis the menace with his slingshot in his satchel, his concker and his poor little knee, you will have to knit him a plaster :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## d-dub

Rita is cute and love her jump suit with all the rows going in different directions.


----------



## d-dub

Pinky is sweet, and obviously loves dogs


----------



## Mariola

I do not like knitted toys as a rule - but these are so cute - I love them. well done


----------



## Mariola

I do not like knitted toys as a rule - but these are so cute - I love them. well done


----------



## Mariola

I do not like knitted toys as a rule - but these are so cute - I love them. well done


----------



## chris kelly

Aww James. I hope your Mommy kissed your knee better, it looks very sore. Can you leave your sling-shot with your teacher please, so she can keep it in her desk until home-time. We don't want any more accidents now do we? think you are going to be one to watch somehow!


----------



## chris kelly

Pinky Spynie, you look just like your sisters. My goodness, your Mommy has been busy. Make sure she sends you to school in different clothes so we don't mix you all up. It's lovely to meet you.


----------



## chris kelly

Hello Rita. You are a lovely little girl. Welcome to Kindergarten. Have you met any of the other girls yet? We've got a lot running around in the playground. Go and introduce yourself.


----------



## KJKnitCro

Oh, my! I need to come to kindergarten more often. There are so many new Poppets that I missed in "pictures". I look for you every day, so how did that happen? All of you have been so beautifully created, and now enrolled in class! Have fun getting to know each other. Play safely!


----------



## MzBarnz

Look who's here! Uh Manda is ready for the playground! Welcome, little Poppet!


----------



## blackat99

Welcome Uh Amanda! You are a lovely little Poppet and you look very confident!


----------



## Izziebear

Cute.


----------



## Gypsycream

Uh Manda is very welcome  Looks like we will have to get the builders in and expand the kindergarten!!


----------



## d-dub

Uh Amanda is very cute with her little sun hat :thumbup:


----------



## chris kelly

I've compiled a class list, which shows all our little Poppets names, Moms or Dads and Country of origin. Any more Poppets joining in from now will get their names added to another list. I'm so amazed at the wonderful work that has been put in to produce such lovely little boys and girls...plus the odd 'older' Poppet too. *Chuckle* A big Well done to everyone and let's keep going for the next 100.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-305238-1.html#6501398


----------



## soamaryllis

Wonderful to have all the beautiful poppets in one place. Great work to all the moms.


----------



## blackat99

Thank you, Chris! What an amazing Kindergarten Roll! Will the building extension be finished in time for future Poppets? Lol!


----------



## chris kelly

blackat99 said:


> Thank you, Chris! What an amazing Kindergarten Roll! Will the building extension be finished in time for future Poppets? Lol!


I reckon we'll have a few budding builders, carpenters, painters, electricians etc in amongst our girls, and the boys can keep them filled up with tea and cake and hold the paint pail. *Chuckle*


----------



## Munchn

OMG! These are wonderful and thnx for posting. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RP1019

A+ for the teacher.


----------



## BARBIE-s

They are wonderful. Are you selling or gifting them?


----------



## Grannie maggie

They are all great, thanks for sharing


----------



## Grannie maggie

They are all great, thanks for sharing


----------



## knitgogi

I had missed this thread but thankfully saw ChrisKelly's names list on today's digest so I knew to come over here and look. 

WOW!! What KPers have done to make such unique individualization of all these little people is simply astounding!!! Gypsycream must be beside herself with glee and a sense of pride (completely well-deserved) for her part in these creations. I believe I'd be in tears myself to see what I had started. What a designer/artist she is! 

Congratualtions, everyone, and thank you, MzBarnz, for posting all these pictures!


----------



## chris kelly

knitgogi said:


> I had missed this thread but thankfully saw ChrisKelly's names list on today's digest so I knew to come over here and look.
> 
> WOW!! What KPers have done to make such unique individualization of all these little people is simply astounding!!! Gypsycream must be beside herself with glee and a sense of pride (completely well-deserved) for her part in these creations. I believe I'd be in tears myself to see what I had started. What a designer/artist she is!
> 
> Congratualtions, everyone, and thank you, MzBarnz, for posting all these pictures!


I for one will stand up and applaud everyone who has been involved with the Poppets, from our amazing Gypsycream and her talents, to MzBarnz and her organization, but last but not least to you all who have worked so hard on your Poppets to make everyone of them so individual and full of personality. I love them all. Well done... Now let's aim for the next 50 :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## blackat99

chris kelly said:


> I for one will stand up and applaud everyone who has been involved with the Poppets, from our amazing Gypsycream and her talents, to MzBarnz and her organization, but last but not least to you all who have worked so hard on your Poppets to make everyone of them so individual and full of personality. I love them all. Well done... Now let's aim for the next 50 :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Well said,Chris!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gypsycream

I agree with you Chris  Donna has put so much effort into rounding these little Poppets up for school  But I can't take any credit, the poppets that have been created has been just wonderful, each one with its own personality, even when from the same family, you can see the likeness but a little different lol!

Well done everyone!!


----------



## KJKnitCro

If you had not gotten us started by designing the Poppets, Gypsycream, there would not have been any. That, Pat, is unthinkable!! What fun and entertainment we would have missed out on!! A HUGE THANKS TO YOU, GYPSYCREAM, for the pattern, and on-going inspiration! May your designing "juices" keep flowing!

And Donna, it must be all those times that you chased after your "girls" and assisted them in their "barn hunts" and other activities, that got you ready to find the hidden and wandering Poppets. You definitely have a way of "getting it done" sweetly! I noticed no resistance when the Poppets were 
invited to class. I like how you did that!!!!! THANKS, MzBARNZ.

ChrisKelly, your gift in life must be to encourage! You dish up huge portions of well-wishes and inspiration on a regular basis. THANKS for putting together the "CLASS LIST", and steering us on to the next 50!!!

YOU GALS ROCK!!!


----------



## Gypsycream

KJKnitCro said:


> If you had not gotten us started by designing the Poppets, Gypsycream, there would not have been any. That, Pat, is unthinkable!! What fun and entertainment we would have missed out on!! A HUGE THANKS TO YOU, GYPSYCREAM, for the pattern, and on-going inspiration! May your designing "juices" keep flowing!
> 
> And Donna, it must be all those times that you chased after your "girls" and assisted them in their "barn hunts" and other activities, that got you ready to find the hidden and wandering Poppets. You definitely have a way of "getting it done" sweetly! I noticed no resistance when the Poppets were
> invited to class. I like how you did that!!!!! THANKS, MzBARNZ.
> 
> ChrisKelly, your gift in life must be to encourage! You dish up huge portions of well-wishes and inspiration on a regular basis. THANKS for putting together the "CLASS LIST", and steering us on to the next 50!!!
> 
> YOU GALS ROCK!!!


Awwww! Thank you xxx


----------



## chris kelly

KJKnitCro said:


> If you had not gotten us started by designing the Poppets, Gypsycream, there would not have been any. That, Pat, is unthinkable!! What fun and entertainment we would have missed out on!! A HUGE THANKS TO YOU, GYPSYCREAM, for the pattern, and on-going inspiration! May your designing "juices" keep flowing!
> 
> And Donna, it must be all those times that you chased after your "girls" and assisted them in their "barn hunts" and other activities, that got you ready to find the hidden and wandering Poppets. You definitely have a way of "getting it done" sweetly! I noticed no resistance when the Poppets were
> invited to class. I like how you did that!!!!! THANKS, MzBARNZ.
> 
> ChrisKelly, your gift in life must be to encourage! You dish up huge portions of well-wishes and inspiration on a regular basis. THANKS for putting together the "CLASS LIST", and steering us on to the next 50!!!
> 
> YOU GALS ROCK!!!


I thank you too, KJKnitcro, you are a darling lady. I was thinking the other day... I wanted to learn how to knit a baby sweater, which I did;
But the point is, I was encouraged by my Neurologist to get my broken brain going by trying to remember how to knit and purl again. I wouldn't have picked up a pair of needles if I hadn't been drawn to the First Gypsycream Bear I saw, (from our lovely departed Alyson,) when accidentally coming across this forum and pretending I knew how to knit. But once I received the pattern, (in double quick time through space and not to a trek to the town I saw how easily it would be to knit one row and purl the next to produce something. And then, with a PM to our Queen of Designs for help, I had an adorable Gypsycream Bear. Well the rest is history. Thank you to everyone for all the encouragement you've given me. Now I'm going to cry. See you later.


----------



## blackat99

chris kelly said:


> I thank you too, KJKnitcro, you are a darling lady. I was thinking the other day... I wanted to learn how to knit a baby sweater, which I did;
> But the point is, I was encouraged by my Neurologist to get my broken brain going by trying to remember how to knit and purl again. I wouldn't have picked up a pair of needles if I hadn't been drawn to the First Gypsycream Bear I saw, (from our lovely departed Alyson,) when accidentally coming across this forum and pretending I knew how to knit. But once I received the pattern, (in double quick time through space and not to a trek to the town I saw how easily it would be to knit one row and purl the next to produce something. And then, with a PM to our Queen of Designs for help, I had an adorable Gypsycream Bear. Well the rest is history. Thank you to everyone for all the encouragement you've given me. Now I'm going to cry. See you later.


Chris you are an amazing lady and we love all your stories and the lovely work you do so please keep posting and keep us laughing! Lol! Xox


----------



## DonnieK

chris kelly said:


> Hey Jed.. Look at you, smart boy. It's always a pleasure to see that a Mommy has made an effort with school clothes. I love your sleek hair style, especially the little quiff at the top. It reminds me of an actor many many years ago but I've forgotton hs name now... PeeWee or something like that. .


Wasn't it Alfalfa of the Little Rascal Gang?? I think he is just darling!


----------



## DonnieK

It is just so amazing to me that we could all use the same pattern and come up with so many different personalities for our poppets. That is one of the things that I love about all of the Gypsycream patterns is that you can make 100 of these poppets and they will no two be just exactly alike, same with the bears or the lovely monkeys, kitties, doggies, etc. etc. All of these poppets are just so lovely and so unique. Thank you Mz.Barnz and Chris and Pat for putting this all together. Reminds me of the Teddy Bear Picnic a couple years back. And, for all who made this pattern, I send huge high fives to each and every one of you for a job well done!


----------



## MzBarnz

Awww... thank you, KJKnitCro. I think you're right... chasing after the girls made rounding up these little Poppets a little easier. LOL Aren't they all fabulous??
A GREAT BIG thank you to Gypsycream for the wonderful pattern and a HUMONGOUS thank you to each of the contributors to our Poppet Classroom!!


KJKnitCro said:


> If you had not gotten us started by designing the Poppets, Gypsycream, there would not have been any. That, Pat, is unthinkable!! What fun and entertainment we would have missed out on!! A HUGE THANKS TO YOU, GYPSYCREAM, for the pattern, and on-going inspiration! May your designing "juices" keep flowing!
> 
> And Donna, it must be all those times that you chased after your "girls" and assisted them in their "barn hunts" and other activities, that got you ready to find the hidden and wandering Poppets. You definitely have a way of "getting it done" sweetly! I noticed no resistance when the Poppets were
> invited to class. I like how you did that!!!!! THANKS, MzBARNZ.
> 
> ChrisKelly, your gift in life must be to encourage! You dish up huge portions of well-wishes and inspiration on a regular basis. THANKS for putting together the "CLASS LIST", and steering us on to the next 50!!!
> 
> YOU GALS ROCK!!!


----------



## MzBarnz

I've been waiting to add these little Poppets in hopes of finding out their names, but I didn't want them to miss any Christmas festivities in class, so here they are! They are our friends even if they are too shy to tell us who they are yet. Welcome little ones!


----------



## blackat99

Lovely sweet Poppets with their friend who might know their names when they reach the Kindergarten!


----------



## MzBarnz

Look who finally made it to class! Jane just arrived in time for Christmas vacation, so she has plenty of time to play and get to know her new friends without having to worry about doing classwork for a couple of weeks. Welcome, Jane!


----------



## Izziebear

Jane, I promise you'll have a dress before the new term starts, so you won't have to wear your nightie to class.


----------



## Gypsycream

Jane is a little love and I don't think anyone will notice she's wearing her nightie!


----------



## d-dub

Jane looks cute with her duffle coat and beanie, all set for winter, she must have thought it was too chilly to want to change from her pretty nighty :lol:


----------



## blackat99

Welcome to the Class,Jane! Love your hair and outfit!


----------



## chris kelly

Hello Jane, we met before in the Pictures and it was such a pleasure. I'm so glad you came to school, even if Mom was been very busy. At least you've got SOME clothes on. Anyway your nightie fits in just perfectly. Look at Miss Cassandra, very Hippy and why should everyone be the same?


----------



## MzBarnz

2 more beautiful little Poppet girls joining our class! We have the most well-behaved little classroom!


----------



## Gypsycream

Oh my goodness they are both stunning!!


----------



## d-dub

Peppermint and Rainbow are so cute even down to the little earings that Peppermint has, they are very cute little poppets indeed. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## blackat99

Peppermint and Rainbow are beautiful Poppets! Love the attention to detail! Welcome to the class!


----------



## Izziebear

So sweet.


----------



## MzBarnz

Holly is here and ready for the class Christmas party!! Isn't she lovely in her pretty dress!


----------



## blackat99

Holly is such a pretty girl! Love her hair and her colours ready for Xmas! Welcome Holly!


----------



## Izziebear

Welcome, Holly, merry Christmas.


----------



## d-dub

Pretty little holly just made it for the Christmas Party how lovely.


----------



## Gypsycream

Holly is a sweetie, just love her hair!


----------



## MzBarnz

Found this little girl, but she couldn't tell me her name, so since she was created for a little girl named Shaelyn, I'm going to introduce her as that. Isn't she a cutie and just in time for the Christmas party!


----------



## Gypsycream

Another gorgeous little girl!


----------



## blackat99

Sweet little girl. Welcome to the class!


----------



## charliesaunt

When they graduate they are all invited to my house. Have some special "little" people who would love and cherish these.


----------



## Izziebear

Pretty girl.


----------



## d-dub

Shaelyn is very cute with her wavy hair and pretty clothes :thumbup:


----------



## Miri

MzBarnz said:


> The Head Mistress (or in the US, the Principal) has rung the school bell and it is time to line up for Poppet Kindergarten! What a wonderful class we are going to have! I know it's the first time you've been away from home, but you'll all do just fine and there are many friends to hold your hand if you get scared. Get your pencils and books ready! We've got lots to learn!!
> 
> Not to worry if your Poppet is late for class. (My little boy himself is going to be tardy). There will be a seat ready for them as they arrive and they will be welcomed to the class. You may add them yourself, but if you'd prefer, pm me and let me know he/she is ready and I can do it for you. We want them to join us! And now.... ROLL CALL!!!!


I will be starting on my first Poppet in about a week, when I have finished ALL my WIPs .................... I am intrigued with the eyes, where are they obtained from, and please give me any other clues I might need, thank you.
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## collectordolls

I just had to let you all know how much I enjoy seeing all your Poppets. They are all great.


----------



## MzBarnz

Here's Emily! She's come to enjoy Christmas vacation with all of the other Poppets. Welcome to class, little Poppet!


----------



## d-dub

Hello Emily, you look lovely, such a dear little face and pretty dress :thumbup:


----------



## chris kelly

I see you got here then, little Emily. No doubt you've got new friends already. Welcome to Kindergarten.


----------



## MzBarnz

Shhhh.... Lily has had her milk and graham crackers and is now taking a little nap before ringing in the New Year. She'll be awake soon and will play with all of her new friends!


----------



## blackat99

Lily is adorable. Welcome Lily!


----------



## MzBarnz

Found this sweet little Poppet looking for the kindergarten class! Welcome little Poppet!


----------



## chris kelly

Hello pretty Poppet 2. You do look a little worried, but don't fret; there are lots of others here to help you settle in.


----------



## blackat99

Welcome to the Class Poppet2. You will have fun!

Has anyone done a new count of the Poppet Class? Are we reaching 150?


----------



## chris kelly

blackat99 said:


> Welcome to the Class Poppet2. You will have fun!
> 
> Has anyone done a new count of the Poppet Class? Are we reaching 150?


Not far off now... it's #128. A big class.


----------



## MzBarnz

Wow! They just keep enrolling! Isn't it wonderful!!!!


chris kelly said:


> Not far off now... it's #128. A big class.


----------



## blackat99

chris kelly said:


> Not far off now... it's #128. A big class.


Thanks,Chris! Has the new building been designed yet? Lol! These Poppets are amazing. 
:thumbup:


----------



## MzBarnz

Look who's here! Little Hyacinth has joined the class!


----------



## chris kelly

Hey Hyacinth, where did you pop up from. I must have missed you in the pictures section. A big welcome to you.


----------



## blackat99

Welcome Hyacinth! You are adorable!


----------



## MzBarnz

We have so many talented Poppets in our class! Here's one sweet girl ready for the slopes and her sister is quite an accomplished ballerina! Welcome, girls! Come share your stories with us!


----------



## Jojo61

They are the best, I'm sure they talk, but don't eat much ,so creative!


----------



## blackat99

Beautiful Poppets! Love the Ballerina! Welcome to school!


----------



## MzBarnz

Another sweet Poppet joining the class! Meet Eloise!


----------



## MzBarnz

(Oops! Forgot to add the pic!)


MzBarnz said:


> Another sweet Poppet joining the class! Meet Eloise!


----------



## chris kelly

Hey Eloise, Where did you come from? I must have missed you in the Pictures section. Have you found a seat next to your new friends. I love you.


----------



## Miri

chris kelly said:


> Hey Eloise, Where did you come from? I must have missed you in the Pictures section. Have you found a seat next to your new friends. I love you.


Hello, only finished yesterday, I'm the new kid on the block. I hope I make lots of friends.
Thank you.


----------



## blackat99

Hi Eloise! Welcome to the Class! I also missed you in the Pictures section!


----------



## Miri

blackat99 said:


> Hi Eloise! Welcome to the Class! I also missed you in the Pictures section!


Hello, I was only finished and posted last night.
Thank you. :thumbup:


----------



## MzBarnz

Here's a new little Poppet! She hasn't mentioned her name yet, but she wanted to meet her new friends at school!


----------



## Gypsycream

Another delightful Poppet


----------



## blackat99

Lovely Poppet! Welcome to the school!


----------



## kacey66

I love them all! Thank you for the line-up.


----------



## chris kelly

Hello Little girl. You've got such pretty hair. Welcome to school. See you at play-time.


----------



## MzBarnz

I told little Rory that he couldn't wear his hat in class, but that's not completely true. (Just don't tell him. ;-) ) I just wanted everyone to see his adorable hairdo!


----------



## Miri

MzBarnz said:


> I told little Rory that he couldn't wear his hat in class, but that's not completely true. (Just don't tell him. ;-) ) I just wanted everyone to see his adorable hairdo!


Rory is great, love his hair, and your knitting is perfect. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## chris kelly

Oh Rory, you are so sweet. I love your hair. You have such a clever Mommy. I know quite a few little boy Poppets who will let you join their gang.


----------



## MzBarnz

I'm calling this little Poppet "Little Ava" because that's her "mommy's" name. Isn't she cute?! Little Ava is coming to school in style!!


----------



## Gypsycream

Oh she's a little lovely isn't she??


----------



## lafranciskar

Little Ava is adorable!


----------



## blackat99

Ava is a sweet Poppet! Welcome to the class!


----------



## chris kelly

Awwww Little Eva is gorgeous. I love her colours. Yes, what a lovely way to travel too. Well done Mommy.


----------



## MzBarnz

Yay! Another little Poppet joins the class!! Meet Autumn!


----------



## Gypsycream

Autumn is adorable and so aptly named in her Autumn colours


----------



## blackat99

Welcome to the Class, Autumn!


----------



## chris kelly

Hello Autumn, you are so sweet. I love your lovely coloured top. Well done to your Mom.


----------



## MzBarnz

Look who's here!!! Meet Sweetie Pie!


----------



## Gypsycream

And she really suits her name doesn't she? Such a sweet poppet


----------



## blackat99

Sweetie Pie is lovely and her outfit looks great! Welcome to the Class, Sweetie Pie!


----------



## MzBarnz

This little girl just told me her name, so, class... introducing Rosie! Welcome!!


----------



## BobzMum

So cute. 
Welcome to the class Rosie


----------



## Gypsycream

wow Rosie is a little stunner!! Love that hair!


----------



## lafranciskar

Rosie is adorable!


----------



## chris kelly

Hello Sweetie Pie. We met earlier in the pictures section. I'm so pleased you made it to school. Welcome.


----------



## chris kelly

Oh my goodness, Rosie, you are gorgeous. I really need to know how your Mommy managed to produce your curls. Let me find you in the Pictures section and you can get her to tell me all about it.


----------



## blackat99

Rosie is lovely! She will have to watch that the boys don't pull her curls at School!


----------



## MzBarnz

Look at this little darling! Chris Kelly spotted her and alerted me so I could get her to class. She is so sweet!!!


----------



## chris kelly

Maggie May, you've really got us singing here. You are adorable and a lot of love has gone into producing you. Welcome to class.


----------



## Gypsycream

Been singing that song all day, its a good song and a good name for a lovely Poppet


----------



## blackat99

Welcome to Class, Maggie May! You are very sweet!


----------



## MzBarnz

Meet Grabrielle! (But don't call her Gabby... she doesn't like it). She brought her little teddy for Show and Tell.


----------



## Gypsycream

She really is a little darling!!


----------



## blackat99

Welcome little Gabrielle. You are very sweet!


----------



## MzBarnz

Look who's here! This little Poppet wanted to join our class before she goes to her new mommy. She's very sweet!


----------



## MzBarnz

And another new little Poppet!


----------



## Puppies101

Love them both.


----------



## Gypsycream

Welcome to class little ones


----------



## blackat99

Welcome to the Class, Sparkle and Penelope! The count must be close to 200 now?


----------



## MzBarnz

I'm not sure how many are there now. We've got to talk Chris into doing another head count! *wink wink*


blackat99 said:


> Welcome to the Class, Sparkle and Penelope! The count must be close to 200 now?


----------



## chris kelly

Hello again Penny. Have you got your story book and pocket full of chocolate pennies to take to your new Mommy. If so then you'll be loved forever. 
Awww Sparkle, you are the image of your best friend Sweetie Pie. Are you sure you aren't twins? MzBarnz will love your name. It's one of her favourites. I love you both and welcome to class.


----------



## chris kelly

Ok Poppets are you ready for this..... Sparkle makes the head count at #139. Who's going to be #140 then. Well done to all the Mommies and Daddies of course.


----------



## blackat99

chris kelly said:


> Ok Poppets are you ready for this..... Sparkle makes the head count at #139. Who's going to be #140 then. Well done to all the Mommies and Daddies of course.


Thanks,Chris! Do we have the plans drawn up for the new School building?I think the old building must be popping (poppeting?) at the seams by now! Lol!
:lol: :lol:


----------



## chris kelly

blackat99 said:


> Thanks,Chris! Do we have the plans drawn up for the new School building?I think the old building must be popping (poppeting?) at the seams by now! Lol!
> :lol: :lol:


Haha, now we know what we have to do! Is there anyone out there who is an architecture, with a few million LEGO bricks. Start building as I know for a fact there are more Poppets on their way.


----------



## MzBarnz

Woo hoo!! What a class we've got! 139!! I'll bet there is not a school in the world that can boast 139, sweet, obedient and polite students in one classroom. And kindergarteners at that!! Thanks so much for giving us a head count, Chris! You are so patient!! Now... who's going to give birth to #140????


chris kelly said:


> Ok Poppets are you ready for this..... Sparkle makes the head count at #139. Who's going to be #140 then. Well done to all the Mommies and Daddies of course.


----------



## sanditoes48

They are all adorable. What fun!


----------



## MzBarnz

I think we have an exchange student, Class! Meet Ming! She looks a little shy, but we'll all make her feel welcome! Her friends, Sweetie Pie and Sparkle are helping her feel at home.


----------



## Gypsycream

Aww Ming is a little sweetie, I'm sure she'll soon make friends


----------



## blackat99

Welcome to the school,Ming. You have 2 friends to look after you.


----------



## chris kelly

Awwwww Ming, you are beautiful. A very big welcome to Kindergarten. Congratulations you became #140.
Although there are a LOT of Poppets in class, you will soon make lots of friends here. :thumbup:


----------



## MzBarnz

Look who's here! Meet Lily!


----------



## blackat99

Lily, you are a very sweet Poppet and I love your outfit with the bag! Welcome to Class!


----------



## Gypsycream

Oh how lovely Lily is!!


----------



## chris kelly

Lily is so adorable. She has the cutest little smile, which reaches up into her eyes. Isn't it wonderful that we are still getting Poppets enrolling into this term. I know there are many more out there that haven't been posted. I'm sure they would all love to come to school.


----------



## Glassgirl

Well done. So cute!!!


----------



## MzBarnz

Little Kaydee is here! Welcome, sweet Poppet!


----------



## suehoman

Welcome, little Kaydee - you are adorable!!


----------



## blackat99

Good to see you at the Poppet School, Kaydee!


----------



## Gypsycream

Hello Kaydee, lovely to see you again!


----------



## kacey66

They are all adorable! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## chris kelly

Hello Kaydee, it's lovely to meet you. I really like your pantaloons. Perfect for when you are doing handstands against the tree in the playground. Enjoy your new friends.


----------



## MzBarnz

Look! Look! Maisy's here! Isn't she sweet? Welcome!


----------



## Gypsycream

Aww hello Maisy, welcome


----------



## blackat99

Welcome,Maisie. You will be joining School with the rest of your Poppet family!


----------



## chris kelly

Hello Maisie, welcome to school. I must admit I liked your other name 'Amish' as well as Maisie. You should call yourself Maisie Amish.


----------



## MzBarnz

Here's another sweet Poppet coming to class! Meet Muriel Elaine! Love her name!


----------



## Gypsycream

Oh how beautiful! Lovely hair, sweetest of faces and I do love your hat!!


----------



## Izziebear

Great hair, and I love her hat. She's ready for some sunshine.


----------



## chris kelly

Muriel Elaine, you are wonderful. I love your name and your Mommy has made such a wonderful job on you. Welcome.


----------



## MzBarnz

Katie's here! Katie's here!! Welcome little Poppet!


----------



## Gypsycream

Hello Katie


----------



## Izziebear

Cutie.


----------



## chris kelly

Hello Katie, what beautiful blue eyes you have. And are you wearing pretty earrings too? Welcome to Kindergarten.


----------



## MzBarnz

Meet the triplets! (fraternal) Aren't they sweet! They're here for school and are ready to meet new friends.


----------



## Gypsycream

Oh boy triplets?? Any teachers worst nightmare lol! I hope they are as sweet natured as they look


----------



## Izziebear

Hi triplets, you look lovely. Enjoy kindergarten.


----------



## MzBarnz

Class... meet Polly! She was concerned about wearing her hat, but there are others here who are wearing theirs, so she'll be just fine! Say Hello!


----------



## Gypsycream

Hello Polly, you look very sweet in your hat! Love the colour of your dress and hat


----------



## chris kelly

How lovely to see a whole family arrive in class at the same time. Beautiful little Poppets. Welcome.


----------



## chris kelly

Hello Polly it's lovely to see you again. We met earlier. I'm pleased to see you here. Do you realize that you are #150 to enter Kindergarten.


----------



## chris kelly

Hi everyone... Who would have thought we would have reached the new magic number of 150 Poppets. And this is only the ones that have entered Kindergarten. There are many more out there just waiting to be finished off. Come on all you Poppet Mommies. It's stuff and wig time now. Let's get to the next flight of stairs... #200. A big well done to everyone and a huge thank you to Lovely Pat for her amazing brain and fingers in designing this pattern and Donna for putting all these Poppets in class and she's still smiling.


----------



## MzBarnz

Glad you're keeping count, Chris!  Isn't it amazing... 150!!! I think we can reach 200, don't you? Next we'll be preparing for a rabbit bunch... what's it called? A warren? 
Yes, Pat is quite a genius creating these lovely, easy, fun patterns for us all to enjoy. Thank you, Gypsycream!


chris kelly said:


> Hi everyone... Who would have thought we would have reached the new magic number of 150 Poppets. And this is only the ones that have entered Kindergarten. There are many more out there just waiting to be finished off. Come on all you Poppet Mommies. It's stuff and wig time now. Let's get to the next flight of stairs... #200. A big well done to everyone and a huge thank you to Lovely Pat for her amazing brain and fingers in designing this pattern and Donna for putting all these Poppets in class and she's still smiling.


----------



## blackat99

Welcome Jim, Marigold and Rosie!


----------



## blackat99

Welcome to the Class, Polly! You look lovely in your hat!


----------



## blackat99

MzBarnz said:


> Here's another sweet Poppet coming to class! Meet Muriel Elaine! Love her name!


Welcome Muriel Elaine! You are a very sweet Poppet and I love your Straw Hat!


----------



## blackat99

MzBarnz said:


> Katie's here! Katie's here!! Welcome little Poppet!


So pleased you have joined the Class, Katie! You have lovely blue eyes!


----------



## blackat99

chris kelly said:


> Hi everyone... Who would have thought we would have reached the new magic number of 150 Poppets. And this is only the ones that have entered Kindergarten. There are many more out there just waiting to be finished off. Come on all you Poppet Mommies. It's stuff and wig time now. Let's get to the next flight of stairs... #200. A big well done to everyone and a huge thank you to Lovely Pat for her amazing brain and fingers in designing this pattern and Donna for putting all these Poppets in class and she's still smiling.


Thanks for keeping up with the Poppet count, Chris! We do have an amazing number of Poppets!
A big thanks to you,Chris for keeping count, Donna for registering them and of course Pat for her lovely and clever design. This Roll Call thread has been such fun!


----------



## MzBarnz

Three new Poppet siblings arrived today! Their friend June, ushered them to class. Aren't they cute!


----------



## Gypsycream

Oh yes they are all wonderful!!


----------



## blackat99

What lovely little Poppets! Do they have names? Welcome to Class!


----------



## Izziebear

Lovely, and such nice hair.


----------



## d-dub

They are 3 cute little poppets, really like the playsuits :thumbup:


----------



## chris kelly

Wow! I love the neatness of the fine details in these three poppets. Their hairstyles and blushing cheeks are wonderful. Very neat knitting there, June. Please name them so we can relate to them in class. Lol.


----------



## knitgogi

Is this another set of triplets (fraternal, of course)? If so and if their mommy can't decide on names, I would love to suggest Mindy, Mandy, and Marley to her.  They, like all these wonderful poppets, are just too precious!


----------



## MzBarnz

We've got a new adorable red head here! Meet Hannah!


----------



## Izziebear

Wecome, Hannah. You're very cute.


----------



## blackat99

Welcome to the Class, Hannah! Our numbers are growing rapidly!


----------



## d-dub

Sweet little Hannah, is she the first your poppet?


----------



## Gypsycream

Hannah is lovely!


----------



## chris kelly

Hello Hannah, it's so nice to meet you. Mommy has made you look so pretty. You sure will fit in nicely with the other girls. Welcome to Kindergarten.


----------



## MzBarnz

No one let me know this little girl was ready for school and I almost missed her! Meet Felicity!


----------



## Gypsycream

Aww poor love, bet she was lonely waiting.

Sorry Donna got caught up in the Bunny workshop and it slipped my mind


----------



## MzBarnz

No worries. What's important is we found her!


Gypsycream said:


> Aww poor love, bet she was lonely waiting.
> 
> Sorry Donna got caught up in the Bunny workshop and it slipped my mind


----------



## blackat99

Hello Felicity. Welcome to Class!


----------



## MzBarnz

Look who I found Trick or Treating already! Say hello to Lavinia!


----------



## chris kelly

Awww IzzieBear, I love Lavinia's little black cat, that is really cute sitting on your pretty Poppet's arm. Do you realize she is # 156 in the Poppet Kindergarten.


----------



## Gypsycream

Oh how sweet Lavinia is, love her little black cat. She looks ready for trick or treating or fancy dress party. Lovely, well done


----------



## Izziebear

Lavinia is certainly ready for Halloween. Great job.


----------



## d-dub

Lavinia is cute with such a pretty name too, and love her little black cat :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Typsknits

Lavinia is so cute love the kitty!


----------



## blackat99

Lovely Lavinia Poppet! well done!


----------



## MzBarnz

Here's another cutie ready for school! Introducing Felicity!


----------



## Gypsycream

Aww what a sweet little girl Felicity is! She looks a little shy, I hope she'll settle in nicely


----------



## Izziebear

Glasses, duffle coat, sachel, she's ready and as cute as can be.


----------



## blackat99

Welcome to Class, Felicity! You look very smart in your outfit that your clever Mommy made for you!


----------



## chris kelly

Hello there Felicity. Welcome to Kindergarten. You look like you might be a very studious little girl. That's good because we like clever Poppets here. You look just like Felicity #1, so why not sit together.


----------



## MzBarnz

Look who's here! Jacinda!


----------



## Gypsycream

Isn't she beautiful?


----------



## Izziebear

What a cutie you are, Jacinda.


----------



## d-dub

Jacinda is a real little cutie, sweet face and great hair :thumbup:


----------



## MzBarnz

Never too late to join Kindergarten! Here's Petunia!


----------



## chris kelly

Wow! Jacinda, you are gorgeous. your Mommy has done an amazing job on you and must have spent all day doing your hair. I love seeing these different Nationalities coming through. Welcome.


----------



## chris kelly

Welcome to Kindergarten Petunia. You look so pretty but a little shy. Please don't worry, everything will be fine once you make new friends. Your Mommy has worked hard on getting you just perfect.


----------



## Izziebear

You look lovely, Petunia. Have fun in kindergarten.


----------



## d-dub

Well cute little poppets are popping up thick and fast, welcome little Petunia, don't go near an onion patch, we don't want you crying all day. :lol: (sorry couldn't resist)


----------



## Gypsycream

How sweet Petunia is


----------



## Jojo61

How fun are these!!!Even the names fit them!


----------



## MzBarnz

And our classroom gets getting bigger!


----------



## Gypsycream

Aww pleased you found her Donna, isn't she pretty??


----------



## chris kelly

MzBarnz said:


> And our classroom gets getting bigger!


Hello Little Sparkle girl. I knew you wouldn't get lost. Welcome to you.


----------



## Izziebear

Lovely.


----------



## d-dub

cgage, US. Your poppet is so cute, love her hair and little sparkling dress. :thumbup:


----------



## MzBarnz

Look at these little darlings coming to school! They may be late, but they are very welcome! Never too late to join.


----------



## Izziebear

Lovely little poppets.


----------



## Gypsycream

MzBarnz said:


> Look at these little darlings coming to school! They may be late, but they are very welcome! Never too late to join.


How lovely they both are


----------



## d-dub

What a sweet little pair of poppets :thumbup:


----------



## chris kelly

MzBarnz said:


> Look at these little darlings coming to school! They may be late, but they are very welcome! Never too late to join.


Lucy and Mathilda, we met before and you looked a little nervous. you still seem that way but open the door, now that Donna has bought you this far. There are lots of little Poppets in Kindergarten waiting to greet you.


----------



## MzBarnz

Another Poppet joining the class!


----------



## Gypsycream

Hello Daisy  what a pretty dress and shoes


----------



## charliesaunt

With deep appreciation to Chris Kelly. Chris sent a huge package including this exceptional Poppit to our Charlotte. Now, I need to explain Charlotte is camera shy from time to time and so this is Nat actually hugging the Poppit. Charlotte may have a hard time getting it back from Nat. Chris included a beautiful panda bear in the package and Charlotte did present it to Nat.

What a generous heart our Chris Kelly has. Will pay her kindness forward here in the USA.


----------



## Gypsycream

Lovely photos and yes our Chris has a heart of gold!


----------



## Izziebear

Pretty dress, Daisy.


----------



## chris kelly

Thank you for the lovely words, Charliesaunt and Pat. It's always a pleasure to give gifts to others, especially children. I receive many gifts from you Pat, and appreciate every one. 
'There is more pleasure in giving than in receiving'. (But I sure love that knock on the door from the postman) *Chuckle*


----------



## chris kelly

Molly, Daisy is lovely. It's wonderful to see such beautifully dressed young ladies in school. Welcome to you Daisy.


----------



## MzBarnz

This little Poppet was lost in the woods looking for her grandmother's house, but I found her and brought her to class instead.


----------



## Gypsycream

MzBarnz said:


> This little Poppet was lost in the woods looking for her grandmother's house, but I found her and brought her to class instead.


Oh bless, lucky you found her Donna, she's a little love


----------



## UteWhite1128

Each and everyone is absolutely beautiful in it's very own creation. Fantastic Work - they look wonderful!


----------



## Izziebear

Everyone has such lovely hair. Great job.


----------



## kusumbudhwar

They are all lovely. What a handsome class.


----------



## d-dub

Red riding hood is lovely, these poppets are like little people each one unique.


----------



## chris kelly

MzBarnz said:


> This little Poppet was lost in the woods looking for her grandmother's house, but I found her and brought her to class instead.


Goodness me Red, you couldn't hide in the forest. We would find you in a minute. What a lovely colourful Poppet you are. Welcome to Kindergarten.


----------



## blackat99

Gypsycream said:


> Lovely photos and yes our Chris has a heart of gold!


I agree!


----------



## blackat99

Welcome to Class all you lovely new Poppets! I hear we are racing to 200 Poppets!


----------



## chris kelly

blackat99 said:


> I agree!


Awww Thank you Letitia. you are lovely too. :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MzBarnz

Another cutie Poppet ready for school!


----------



## Izziebear

What a lovely little outfit. Betty Blue, you are just so pretty.


----------



## chris kelly

MzBarnz said:


> Another cutie Poppet ready for school!


Awww Vera, I love Betty Blue's outfit. What a clever idea. And Wow, her ringlets are brilliant.


----------



## MzBarnz

This is Jacinda's twin sister Belinda!


----------



## Gypsycream

Belinda is gorgeous!!


----------



## Izziebear

Belinda is very cute. Love her bright colored dress.


----------



## Puppies101

What a cutie.


----------



## blackat99

Belinda is a lovely!


----------



## chris kelly

MzBarnz said:


> This is Jacinda's twin sister Belinda!


Oh my goodness, Belinda is adorable. Molly, am I correct in thinking you have knitted more than 7 Poppets now???? I think you must be holding the world record unless anyone else can come forward to boast more. Molly you have kept very quiet about your lovely achievements, so I wish to publicly say, you are wonderful. A big well done to you.


----------



## knitgogi

chris kelly said:


> Oh my goodness, Belinda is adorable. Molly, am I correct in thinking you have knitted more than 7 Poppets now???? I think you must be holding the world record unless anyone else can come forward to boast more. Molly you have kept very quiet about your lovely achievements, so I wish to publicly say, you are wonderful. A big well done to you.


Would love to see all seven together in a picture!


----------



## spynie

I've made 8 Charlie,Mary Ann,lewis,Katy,Emma,Sophie,Daisy,and Pinky and all went to loving homes


----------



## Gypsycream

spynie said:


> I've made 8 Charlie,Mary Ann,lewis,Katy,Emma,Sophie,Daisy,and Pinky and all went to loving homes


I remember seeing a lot of yours, they were love


----------



## chris kelly

spynie said:


> I've made 8 Charlie,Mary Ann,lewis,Katy,Emma,Sophie,Daisy,and Pinky and all went to loving homes


Yes!!! Spynie, I've just checked through and you've been really busy with an astounding 8 Poppets. A lot of mine have gone to their forever homes too. It's a lovely feeling to know they'll be loved but it's hard to part with them, isn't it? Well done to you ... Top of the class and a gold star.


----------



## blackat99

Here is Maggie the Poppet ready for Kindergarten!!


----------



## spynie

chris kelly said:


> Yes!!! Spynie, I've just checked through and you've been really busy with an astounding 8 Poppets. A lot of mine have gone to their forever homes too. It's a lovely feeling to know they'll be loved but it's hard to part with them, isn't it? Well done to you ... Top of the class and a gold star.


And everyone was a joy to make .


----------



## Gypsycream

blackat99 said:


> Here is Maggie the Poppet ready for Kindergarten!!


Maggie is lovely


----------



## Izziebear

Welcome, Maggie.


----------



## chris kelly

Magge is so sweet. I just found her on the digest. The perfect place to find a pretty little Poppet.


----------



## MzBarnz

Maggie! Blackat99 found you while I was away! I'm so glad! You are just darling in your pretty dress and your hair is beautiful! Welcome to class!!


----------



## MzBarnz

Another cutie is here for class!


----------



## SouthernGirl

a wonderful topic. these are adorable


----------



## blackat99

MzBarnz said:


> Another cutie is here for class!


Very cute! Love the hair and outfit! Welcome to Class!


----------



## Izziebear

You look very smart Chelsea. I think you're ready for first grade.


----------



## Gypsycream

Chelsea looks lovely, wow what wonderful hair!


----------



## chris kelly

MzBarnz said:


> Another cutie is here for class!


Chelsea is adorable. And looks so smart in her new clothes. She certainly is a beautiful little Poppet.


----------



## MzBarnz

Never too late to enroll in kindergarten!


----------



## blackat99

Penny is a lovely Poppet! Welcome to Class!

Is Chris still counting the number of Poppets in the Class?


----------



## MzBarnz

I sure hope she is!!


blackat99 said:


> Penny is a lovely Poppet! Welcome to Class!
> 
> Is Chris still counting the number of Poppets in the Class?


----------



## Izziebear

Hello Penny. You look like another cute poppet.


----------



## Gypsycream

Penny is delightful


----------



## chris kelly

blackat99 said:


> Penny is a lovely Poppet! Welcome to Class!
> 
> Is Chris still counting the number of Poppets in the Class?


I'm still countng... An amazing #168 with Penny.

She's an adorable little Poppet. I love her smiley face. She looks so happy to be here in kindergarten.


----------



## MzBarnz

Wow! 168 Poppets!!! Thank you, Chris, for monitoring the classroom. Glad we have enough room for all of our students. This count would be a regular teacher's nightmare, but our students are so well-behaved... the more the merrier! Hope to see more joining in!


chris kelly said:


> I'm still countng... An amazing #168 with Penny.
> 
> She's an adorable little Poppet. I love her smiley face. She looks so happy to be here in kindergarten.


----------



## chris kelly

MzBarnz said:


> Wow! 168 Poppets!!! Thank you, Chris, for monitoring the classroom. Glad we have enough room for all of our students. This count would be a regular teacher's nightmare, but our students are so well-behaved... the more the merrier! Hope to see more joining in!


And have you all noticed how many pages we have reached on this topic!!!!!!! You are all amazing.


----------



## MzBarnz

You are so right, Chris!


chris kelly said:


> And have you all noticed how many pages we have reached on this topic!!!!!!! You are all amazing.


----------



## MzBarnz

Lily was so anxious to come to kindergarten that she showed up on a Sunday! Isn't she lovely?


----------



## Gypsycream

She's lovely  love her hair!


----------



## blackat99

Welcome to Kindergarten, Lily! You will make many Poppet Friends!


----------



## Izziebear

Welcome Lily, but don't come to school on Sunday. You will be lonely.


----------



## MzBarnz

Had to coax Mopsy down out of the tree she was playing in so she could join her friends in kindergarten. Welcome!


----------



## knitgogi

Just when I think I've "seen them all," along comes another so uniquely, individually, precious poppet! Her hair is just entirely TOO CUTE!!! The color compliments her beautiful, soft pink complexion so well, and the texture and style are simply "to die for"! 

That being said, ALL the poppets are so INCREDIBLEY unique, creative, and adorable!!! I couldn't pick a favorite if I tried for a million years! &#9829; &#9829; &#9829;


----------



## blackat99

Welcome to Kindergarten, Molly! Are you a Tomboy who loves to climb trees?


----------



## Gypsycream

Hello Mopsy, you are lovely but I've a feeling you are a bit of a tomboy. You will muss up your lovely clothes up that tree


----------



## Izziebear

Hi Mopsy. You will enjoy the jungle gym at recess.


----------



## Jojo61

The best class and so well dressed.They are so ready to learn and teach us!


----------



## MzBarnz

Look at this cute little Poppet joining our class! I think she should be called "Dimples", don't you?


----------



## Gypsycream

Isn't she a sweetie? Loving her blonde hair


----------



## chris kelly

hello Lily, I see you are still waving at us. You are such a friendly little girl so will fit in nicely. Welcome.


----------



## chris kelly

knitgogi said:


> Just when I think I've "seen them all," along comes another so uniquely, individually, precious poppet! Her hair is just entirely TOO CUTE!!! The color compliments her beautiful, soft pink complexion so well, and the texture and style are simply "to die for"!
> 
> That being said, ALL the poppets are so INCREDIBLEY unique, creative, and adorable!!! I couldn't pick a favorite if I tried for a million years! ♥ ♥ ♥


I couldn't have put it better myself. She's a darling and a touch of the 'Tom-boy' in her so I think she'll have to be watched very carefully because there could be large trees around the school grounds.


----------



## chris kelly

Dimples is really enjoying her Spring Chicks. Is that a sparkle I can see in the yarn for her clothes. So she's a Sparkly Dimples Poppet then! That yarn is a perfect choice for her hair. Well done.

And well done Donna because I know you are going through a hard time at the moment, but you're still working here for us.


----------



## MzBarnz

Chris, this is my get away place right here on kp! Love looking out for Poppets and Borises!


chris kelly said:


> Dimples is really enjoying her Spring Chicks. Is that a sparkle I can see in the yarn for her clothes. So she's a Sparkly Dimples Poppet then! That yarn is a perfect choice for her hair. Well done.
> 
> And well done Donna because I know you are going through a hard time at the moment, but you're still working here for us.


----------



## blackat99

MzBarnz said:


> Chris, this is my get away place right here on kp! Love looking out for Poppets and Borises!


Thanks to you,Donna for creating the Roll call for the Poppets and the Bunny Hop for Boris Bunnies and keeping them up to date! 
:thumbup:


----------



## blackat99

Welcome to Class, Dimples! You are all ready for Easter with your little Chicks!


----------



## MzBarnz

Got us another boy for class! (He's dressed like my Danny!)


----------



## blackat99

Welcome to Class, Willie! It is good to have another boy in the Class!


----------



## Izziebear

Welcome Willie and Dimples. Have fun in kindergarten.


----------



## MzBarnz

This little Poppet LOVES purple!


----------



## Gypsycream

MzBarnz said:


> This little Poppet LOVES purple!


Now this is a little girl after my own heart, I love purple too! She's lovely and I just love that hair!!


----------



## blackat99

Hello Penny! Welcome to class!


----------



## chris kelly

Awww Hello Willie, finally another boy. I was beginning to think girls rule in class. You are a real cutie. Welcome.


----------



## chris kelly

Hello Penny, my goodness you are so pretty. I love your multi-shaded hair; your hairdresser is very clever. It's lovely to meet you.


----------



## Izziebear

Hi Penny. Love your outfit.


----------



## blackat99

Abby the Poppet has joined the Class. She is a bit shy!


----------



## blackat99

Pamela Poppet has just arrived in Class! She is quite a fashion Diva! Lol!


----------



## Gypsycream

Two very pretty little girls


----------



## LadyCrochet

These are all super cute.  Beautiful work


----------



## Izziebear

Wow, Pamela, you look great. Love your outfit.
I met you on the other site, Abby. Glad you've settled in.


----------



## MzBarnz

Oh my goodness! I'm gone away for dog shows for a few days and look at these 2 cuties that have appeared! Abby and Pamela are just adorable!!
A big thanks to blackat99 for filling in for me so we don't miss a single Poppet (or Boris the Bunny)! Love these!!


----------



## MzBarnz

Another little cutie ready for school!


----------



## chris kelly

Awww a little Red Riding hood Poppet. I love that colour. The finishing touches are lovely; her braided hair and the hat little added extras on her Mary-Jane shoes and clothes are wonderful. Welcome to Kindergarten.


----------



## Gypsycream

MzBarnz said:


> Another little cutie ready for school!


Oh bless she's the sweetest!!


----------



## blackat99

MzBarnz said:


> Another little cutie ready for school!


Welcome to Class!


----------



## MzBarnz

Another boy joining the class!


----------



## Gypsycream

Andy is lovely isn't he? He looks a little shy in this photo but I'm sure he's not really


----------



## chris kelly

MzBarnz said:


> Another boy joining the class!


I've just met Andy in the pictures section and I'm sure when my back was turned, he's changed his expression from smiley to cheeky. Hmmm. These Poppets really do make themselves.


----------



## blackat99

MzBarnz said:


> Another boy joining the class!


Welcome to Class, Andy! It is good to have more boys in the Class. 
Wonder how many Poppets are at the Kindergarten now?


----------



## chubs

It would be impossible for me to pick a favorite


----------



## chubs

It would be impossible for me to pick a favorite


----------



## Spreuss

Here is Abby. She is ready for school.


----------



## Gypsycream

Abbey is a little love


----------



## jeannietta

Another from the Mopsy clan!


----------



## blackat99

Very cute! Enjoy school little Poppet from the Mopsy Clan!!


----------



## MzBarnz

What a little darling, jeanietta! You produce the most adorable little Poppets! Thanks for going ahead and taking her to class!


----------



## chris kelly

I met this little girl yesterday in the pictures section. Isn't she adorable? I love her hair. She is just such a Mopsy.
Poppets are still coming in to class and soon we will be reaching a full school-full.


----------



## Gypsycream

Oh my she is lovely!! what great hair and sweet face!!


----------



## chris kelly

We are on page 62 of this Poppet Kindergarten and heading up towards the 200 mark of students. I'm getting so excited because I never thought we'd have so much fun with these beautiful little girls and boys. Thank you Pat for this wonderful Gypsycream Poppet pattern.


----------



## knitgogi

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MzBarnz

I do hope people are bringing their Poppets to kindergarten, too since I'm focusing on rounding up Baby Dumplings for the Nursery thread. I can't believe we've got almost 200 Poppets in one classroom and they are so well behaved! Darling wee ones, aren't they?


chris kelly said:


> We are on page 62 of this Poppet Kindergarten and heading up towards the 200 mark of students. I'm getting so excited because I never thought we'd have so much fun with these beautiful little girls and boys. Thank you Pat for this wonderful Gypsycream Poppet pattern.


----------



## blackat99

MzBarnz said:


> I do hope people are bringing their Poppets to kindergarten, too since I'm focusing on rounding up Baby Dumplings for the Nursery thread. I can't believe we've got almost 200 Poppets in one classroom and they are so well behaved! Darling wee ones, aren't they?


Thanks for running the Roll Call,Donna! You have spent so much time and effort finding all the Poppets! 
Thanks for taking on the Baby Dumpling Nursery!! The way they are appearing, I think we shall reach close to 200!


----------



## Gypsycream

Donna you have been amazing running these parades. Poppets, Boris's and now you have started the Dumplings Nursery. Thank you xxx

And I'm totally in awe of the quality and professional finish on all the Poppets, Boris's, Dumplings and other Huggables created using my designs. They are all so well crafted and all so very sweet


----------



## Ellisen

Adorable! I must get a Poppet done to join the class.


----------



## joannav

MzBarnz said:


> Here are 2 more Poppets ready for school! We haven't learned their names yet because they are pretty shy. Welcome!


these 2 are absolutely adorable !!!!


----------



## chris kelly

blackat99 said:


> Thanks for running the Roll Call,Donna! You have spent so much time and effort finding all the Poppets!
> Thanks for taking on the Baby Dumpling Nursery!! The way they are appearing, I think we shall reach close to 200!


Donna is a darling so thank you Sweetie. And thank you for befriending me on Facebook. xxx :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MzBarnz

chris kelly said:


> Donna is a darling so thank you Sweetie. And thank you for befriending me on Facebook. xxx :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :-D :lol:


----------



## angie53

Here's a pic of Joe. Could you add him to your group?


----------



## Gypsycream

Aww Jo you are a lovely Poppet!! what a sweet face and I love your hair


----------



## 44gram

Jo is too adorable. Keep them coming. I just love seeing all of them. My first is finished except for the sewing together. My second will be started and when finished I'll make them together. Boy and girl for GGS and GGD and then they can join the parade!!!


----------



## chris kelly

angie53 said:


> Here's a pic of Joe. Could you add him to your group?


Awww Joe is wonderful. You've chosen wonderful colours for him. Well done Angie.


----------



## liz morris

I've got three to add to the classroom when I can get them photographed.


----------



## chris kelly

liz morris said:


> I've got three to add to the classroom when I can get them photographed.


I'm looking forward to seeing them, Because we only need a few more to reach 200 Poppets in Kindergarten. We have 192 already; That's amazing all you Poppet creators.


----------



## angie53

Alison, Joe's sister.


----------



## Gypsycream

Alison is a little darling and so like her big brother Joe


----------



## MargoN

Gypsycream said:


> Alison is a little darling and so like her big brother Joe


Here is my take on your wonderful Poppets. My granddaughter Dannii-Rose loves hers to bits


----------



## SouthernGirl

they are all so cute


----------



## chris kelly

angie53 said:


> Alison, Joe's sister.


Hello Alison, we met yesterday and I fell in love with you then. you have a very clever Mommy. Well done Angie


----------



## chris kelly

MargoN said:


> Here is my take on your wonderful Poppets. My granddaughter Dannii-Rose loves hers to bits


Awwww just when I thought we had our fair share of cuties... along comes another one. Margo, your Poppet is lovely and her Mommy, Dannii-Rose is gorgeous. What name did she give to her new best friend.


----------



## letmeknit

So adorable. I have got to make another one soon! I also have the clothes pattern which I need to get going on a wardrobe.


----------



## Tigerfrilly

Great work. I think I like the one with glasses best


----------



## Gypsycream

MargoN said:


> Here is my take on your wonderful Poppets. My granddaughter Dannii-Rose loves hers to bits


How beautiful your granddaughter is and she does certainly love her lovely poppet


----------



## Gypsycream

letmeknit said:


> So adorable. I have got to make another one soon! I also have the clothes pattern which I need to get going on a wardrobe.


Another lovely Poppet, its so nice to see them with all their different characters


----------



## chris kelly

letmeknit said:


> So adorable. I have got to make another one soon! I also have the clothes pattern which I need to get going on a wardrobe.


Awww letmeknit, Now that is one big well-loved Poppet. Have you named her yet?


----------



## mama879

Oh my what a large class. They are so sweet. It looks like class is going to be fun. Now please tell me where you keep all the kids?


----------



## chris kelly

mama879 said:


> Oh my what a large class. They are so sweet. It looks like class is going to be fun. Now please tell me where you keep all the kids?


At the moment, mine all live on my lounge floor, by the TV because they love watching Mr. Tumble. They all play together when the Grands come to visit. Usually picnic time if they are allowed a sandwich. :lol: :lol: ;-)


----------



## letmeknit

Gypsycream said:


> Another lovely Poppet, its so nice to see them with all their different characters


Thanks so much.


----------



## letmeknit

chris kelly said:


> Awww letmeknit, Now that is one big well-loved Poppet. Have you named her yet?


My grandson took her before I got a chance. lol I will have to ask if there is a name. Thanks!


----------

